# BREAKING: Terrorist attack in Paris ?



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

News trickling out.



> 'Shootings' reported in central Paris




'Shootings' reported in central Paris


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

Several killed in shooting outside Paris restaurant

Several people killed in shooting outside Paris restaurant - CNN.com


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

*So does this mean gun control laws were a failure? *


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

Apparently explosions as well.



> PARIS -- Police officials in France say there has been a shootout in a Paris restaurant and an explosion in a bar near a Paris stadium.
> 
> BFM television says there were several dead in the restaurant shooting in the 10th arrondissement of the capital. Two police officials confirmed the shooting to The Associated Press but had no information about casualties.
> 
> ...



Paris explosion near stadium, shootout in restaurant, police say


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 13, 2015)

I see all that gun control is working out for them.

Paris shooting: Several killed and injured after 'Kalashnikov and grenade attacks' across French capital


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 13, 2015)

must be the Tea Party.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

It's the KKK!!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

*Possibly 18 killed

Probably Methodist.*


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2015)

It's a major attack.  A restaurant, bar, football game got hit, 18 dead so far, hostages are being held at a concert hall.

Someone needs a safe space!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

At least we can be sure it's not muslims.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's a major attack.  A restaurant, bar, football game got hit, 18 dead so far, hostages are being held at a concert hall.
> 
> Someone needs a safe space!


 They need tougher gun laws! This is the fault of dumb rednecks, clinging to their guns!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

Muhammed H. Allah!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> At least we can be sure it's not muslims.


 Bite your tongue!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 13, 2015)

BLM


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

What do you bet the names of the terrorists are Bob, Jack, or Tony ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> At least we can be sure it's not muslims.



Not a chance. Bite your tongue for even suggesting we might be considering that.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

*Its Black Lives Matter!*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like another university president needs to resign.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

11th Arrondissement is the prime area of the attacks.  It's near the Canal St. Martin and the hopital St. Louis.  This is a terrible coordinated attack.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> What do you bet the names of the terrorists are Bob, Jack, or Tony ?


Allah?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Wonder what the butcher's bill will be this time?  Just more children of God, at play...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

Apparently 60 hostages being held.

Sounds like angry Baptists.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 13, 2015)

Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> 11th Arrondissement is the prime area of the attacks.  It's near the Canal St. Martin and the hopital St. Louis.  This is a terrible coordinated attack.


*This will no doubt AMP up the protests in Germany.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Its Black Lives Matter!*


Same as Allah essentially


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Apparently 60 hostages being held.
> 
> Sounds like angry Baptists.


*Baptists would shoot everybody. It's the Amish!*


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Wonder what the butcher's bill will be this time?  Just more children of God, at play...










You dancin' on their graves yet?  Seems to be your MO.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?








Guess you missed my post where it is implied...


----------



## Meathead (Nov 13, 2015)

My money's on some the usual suspects, but you never know.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

18 killed. The cafe in the 11th arrondissement was fired into, not outside, killing some. There were shootings at 3 locations. It's now 26 dead.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

and if anyone has any updates, please post them here.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

I am hearing that  two of the explosions , the ones  that occurred near Stade de France were suicide attacks...

the savages are at it again..


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Possibly 18 killed
> 
> Probably Methodist.*


Its probably those fucking Amish bastards again. 

Sheesh, will we ever learn?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!


Interesting you didn't say, "Better not be Obama, either."

Hack.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

It's now up to 20 dead.  The toll will rise as the victims are brought in.  I'm trying to get in touch with my wifes cousin who lives in the area.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!
> ...


i just cant yet, but Bush didnt create ISIS. right?


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?
> ...



Who are you?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/14/w...ident-hollande-is-evacuated-from-stadium.html


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

isnt Paris a gun free zone? run by Liberals? where there can never be any violence if no one has any guns,,,yes?


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...









Right now I'm a very pissed off American with relatives all over that area.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

This just in: An unnamed intelligence source has told Fox News the FBI is investigating whether Barack Obama supplied the Kalashnikovs to the Paris shooters.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > What do you bet the names of the terrorists are Bob, Jack, or Tony ?
> ...


Sssshhhhhhsssshhhhh!

The NSA might report you to the EEOC


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

My God...this was a biggie....so many dead.. horrible just horrible


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?


WTF? Not EVERY one of them, dude.

Dont get hysterical, just pretend these were all Baptist Texans getting killed and you might enjoy it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2015)

Systematic shooting of the hostages at the concert hall.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

Good thing obama wants to accept thousands of these fuckers into the US. Let them set up tents on the White House lawn and have a jihad jamboree.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

There's already video up on liveleak



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Estimated to be six shooters


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

At Least 26 Dead Amid Explosions, Shootings in Paris NBC New York


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what the butcher's bill will be this time?  Just more children of God, at play...
> ...


Nope, but I'm not crying either.  Just another day, in hell.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Geez... can we have a thread where we aren't playing politics with death? How about blaming this on terrorists instead of Bush or Obama? How childish.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

It seems most of the shootings were at the 10th & 11th arrondissements. Now they're saying 30 dead. The worst for Paris in decades.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...









That's because you're nothing but a fucking asshole.  Typical progressive prick.  Now it's up to at least 30 dead and I fear it is going to jump to over 100 really, really fast.  Just terrible.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

Breaking news
Hostages taken at concert hall in Paris – reports, citing police


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

It's because obama personally killed that jihad Joe fucker.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!



*ISIS, which was formed in Camp Bucca in Iraq in 2005 by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi?  Heck of a job, Bush!

A friend of mine said quite wisely in 2003, "You don't cut off the tail of the snake.  You cut off the head".  So yes, George W. Bush got a little tail in Iraq.


*


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

those leftists turkeys in Missouri will eventually find a way to blame these events on us white people here in the USA.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 13, 2015)

We will find out someone in the restaurant doodled an image of Mohammed on a napkin.
The left will respond with outlawing all doodling.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what the butcher's bill will be this time?  Just more children of God, at play...
> ...


Of course he is...its all he's got left


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

Shooting in Paris: Many killed and injured in 3 separate attacks, hostages taken LIVE UPDATES


 Multiple casualties reported in central Paris shootings, explosions


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Geez... can we have a thread where we aren't playing politics with death? How about blaming this on terrorists instead of Bush or Obama? How childish.


Yes, let's wait AND  THEN blame Obama.


----------



## Timmy (Nov 13, 2015)

Does this date have any significance ?  Other than general fridaynteh 13th.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

The game at the Stade de France is continuing.


----------



## Eaglewings (Nov 13, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?



I agree~ Some of the jokes are funny but in all seriousness it is a tragedy. 
They saw Elvis leave the building~


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

but we all thought that the world would be at peace thanks to Obama.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

Hostages taken at concert hall in Paris – reports, citing police 
 
Shooting in Paris: Many killed and injured in 3 separate attacks, hostages taken LIVE UPDATES


 Multiple casualties reported in central Paris shootings, explosions


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

And the laughs just keep on comin':

Police told AFP that terrorists have taken hostages inside the Bataclan theater in Paris. France 24 quotes police as saying about 60 people are hostages. According to the theater's website, *it hosted an Eagles of Death Metal show tonight.*
Cops: 100 Hostages in Paris Theater


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

does this mean that Obama will be off to another fund raiser while all this violence is going on?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> This just in: An unnamed intelligence source has told Fox News the FBI is investigating whether Barack Obama supplied the Kalashnikovs to the Paris shooters.



*Don't tell me.  Michelle Malkin?  Ann Coulter?  Dick Morris?*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Hearing that 41 are now dead.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

Timmy said:


> Does this date have any significance ?  Other than general fridaynteh 13th.


Maybe it's payback for Jihadi John.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Geez... can we have a thread where we aren't playing politics with death? How about blaming this on terrorists instead of Bush or Obama? How childish.
> ...



How about we just leave Obama out of it?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

* Hostages taken at Paris concert hall in Paris – police *
At least 60 people have been taken hostage at a concert hall in Paris, local media reports citing police. The hostage situation comes amid chaos caused by shootings and an explosion that killed at least 26 people in the center of the French capital.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

Well...at least none of the victims was armed...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Little at a time, pick a group, pick a day, small crowd or big crowd....jihad means taking out however many they can. Little here, little there.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 13, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?


            what to say Arronland about the dead and wounded other than its too bad .


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

According to the Daily Mail :


ISIS's online supporters have already started to celebrate the devastating attack in Paris, using the hashtag 'Paris in fire' on social media, but it has not been confirmed whether the terror group is behind the attacks.


Savages, murderers!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Good luck with that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hearing that 41 are now dead.



Edit: I shouldn't be watching the CNN twitter feed. Still 30.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> The game at the Stade de France is continuing.








No, it's not.  The crowd is now on the pitch instead of staying in the stands where it might be dangerous.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> but we all thought that the world would be at peace thanks to Obama.



*Only if we had allowed him to be the dictator he never wanted to be and isn't to this day.*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> It's now up to 20 dead.  The toll will rise as the victims are brought in.  I'm trying to get in touch with my wifes cousin who lives in the area.




I hope they are safe and well...


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

This sounds a lot like the Mumbai attacks.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Does this date have any significance ?  Other than general fridaynteh 13th.
> ...



*Ow.  Well, that is a very logical assumption.  And one in which the payback team was able to organize and attack very, very quickly.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

Global warming caused this...that and they need jobs. At least that's what Obungles says.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

* Shootings, blasts rock central Paris; at least 30 dead, hostages reported *



Philippe Wojazer / Reuters
by Al Jazeera Staff
*Police also on scene at a hostage situation at a nightclub; unclear how many people taken captive*


In wake of Paris attacks, French surveillance gets a closer look


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

As many as 100 hostages taken at Bataclan Concert Hall.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2015)

Wait a minute?

Didn't Soetero say this kind of stuff only happens in the United States?

Should be awesome when Soetero starts inviting over 200,000 Islamic guys starting next year!!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


These attacks are planned way ahead of time.  Multiple targets require coordination and that takes a lot of planning.

Jihadi John's death may have just been the moment they were waiting for as an excuse.  Or just a coincidence.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

this just in from PMS-NBC. Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid have already blamed the current bombings in Paris France on George Bush, despite the facts that there is no evidence and the events havent even been investigated yet.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It's because obama personally killed that jihad Joe fucker.




No...this is well planned and coordinated like the attack in Mumbai and the mall in Kenya.........


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!


Fuck you.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

We should prepare for this here......


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 13, 2015)

ISIS and terrorists making friends again...The whole world and even the ME is sick to death of this. And America is no longer getting the blame. I'm making a couple of assumptions, let's see. I'm a huge Francophile, Hello From Warsaw. The other great republic.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 13, 2015)

How can this be ISIS when Obama just said that they have been contained?

Death toll keeps going up every time I check.   Scary stuff and there are hostages.    Looks like the suspects are Muslims. 

BREAKING: At Least 35 Dead As Paris Comes Under Terror Attack… UPDATE: 100 Hostages Taken | Top Right News


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

Some of the posts in this thread.  SMH


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

From CNN: ABC's Brian Ross has blamed the Paris Bombings on the Tea Party based on evidence that one of the bombers name is John Smith.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No, it's because I've watched decades of this slaughter.  And something for you to remember, 20 deaths is a tragedy, 2,000 deaths is a statistic.  What did we lose just a week or so ago, 217 in about half as many seconds?  I don't call humanity a disease for no reason...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> this just in from PMS-NBC. Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid have already blamed the current bombings in Paris France on George Bush, despite the facts that there is no evidence and the events havent even been investigated yet.


Brainwashed out of your tiny mind...


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm sure they are okay, but I wish them the best.

You know I love ya, Westwall, and I wish your friends and family the best of luck. It seems like even Europe has become engulfed in the Middle Eastern war zone as of late.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

Guns are easily acquired in Europe....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!



Yo..... Rocko 

Every day, bro. Every day.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...










As I said, you're an asshole.  Every time you open your trap you reinforce that opinion.  You don't care about the victims and in fact support the criminals in every self defense post there is.  You are simply scum.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Can we please stop  joking around about this?

I'll add the fire under Obama's backside just got hotter.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 13, 2015)

Clementine said:


> How can this be ISIS when Obama just said that they have been contained?
> 
> Death toll keeps going up every time I check.   Scary stuff and there are hostages.    Looks like the suspects are Muslims.
> 
> BREAKING: At Least 35 Dead As Paris Comes Under Terror Attack… UPDATE: 100 Hostages Taken | Top Right News


Muslim terrorists, hater dupe. Thanks for allowing 9/11 thru sheer incompetence, the stupidest wars ever, AND a corrupt world depression. W was a great president lol...if you were born yesterday.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Does this date have any significance ?  Other than general fridaynteh 13th.
> ...




this seems too well coordinated in such a short time....much like the attack on Mumbai and the attack in the mall in Kenya...



We need to be alert over here......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Geez... can we have a thread where we aren't playing politics with death? How about blaming this on terrorists instead of Bush or Obama? How childish.



Too soon? 

You'll be doing the opposite in a few days. That's how long your empty bullshit will last.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

*According to this link...
Shooting in Paris: Many killed and injured in 3 separate attacks, hostages taken

"
22:21 GMT


An explosion can clearly be heard from inside the Stade de France on this video. The French national team were in action against Germany. When the blast was audible, a large cheer could be heard going round the ground. 

Muslims at the game CHEERED when the explosions went off! They were playing Germany. Welcome to JIHAD Europe!*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Care?  They're dead, and all because of religion which can be fixed with liberalism, which you reject.  You are slitting your own throats, I'm just watching, and I thought you were making calls not trolling.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like Paris will have to change all of their welcome signs now. what do they read now? Welcome to Paris, A Gun Free Zone, You are very safe here?


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Geez... can we have a thread where we aren't playing politics with death? How about blaming this on terrorists instead of Bush or Obama? How childish.
> ...


*People DIE and YOU laugh.
That's what makes YOU clown trash.*


----------



## Borillar (Nov 13, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I see all that gun control is working out for them.
> 
> Paris shooting: Several killed and injured after 'Kalashnikov and grenade attacks' across French capital


Yes, if only more citizens had their own grenades and kalashnikovs, this horrible tragedy could have been averted.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The  only thing liberalism  \does it fucks things up....take you for instance


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Turkish intelligence MIT at work.

Bad days coming again for Europe.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks bad.

Paris has been gripped by terror after three terror attacks in the heart of the city left at least 30 dead tonight.

There was a shootout inside a restaurant on the Rue Bichat, two explosions near the Stade de France sports stadium and another shooting at the Paris Bataclan concert hall where terrorists are said to be holding 60 people hostage. 

It is thought that at least 11 were killed in the restaurant, close to where the Charlie Hebdo shootings occurred in January, and another 15 killed in the theatre, police officials said.

Gunfire was also heard in other bars around the French capital.


BREAKING NEWS: Machine gun fire heard in central Paris


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

Worst violence in Paris since WW2.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


*Liberal policy put those savages there in the first place IDIOT.*


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Worst act of violence seen in Paris since WW2


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

if this is ISIS, and Obama finds out, will he mention it when he speaks, or just blame it on the stupidity of the Paris Police Force?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Liberalism is why this nation exists, and the Christians are no longer burning witches.  It's why Paris, what's left of it, exists as well.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Nov 13, 2015)

This is what happens when you allow human waste into your country.....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, nothing to do but drink to the dead and wait for the death toll.  It must be Friday...


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 13, 2015)

Body count is going up fast. 












BREAKING NEWS: Machine gun fire heard in central Paris


----------



## Clementine (Nov 13, 2015)

Makes me wonder if it's some of the 'refugees.'   Many have stated that not all the refugees were legit and there has been concern that ISIS and other terrorists were using the situation to plant their people everywhere.    We know that the groups have no intention of stopping their quest to kill as many infidels as possible and they don't need any more reason.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Another attack in a mall now on the news


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Another attack..at a shopping mall. And a report that a shooter said "This is for Syria".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

2aguy said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > It's because obama personally killed that jihad Joe fucker.
> ...


And like the one in Benghazi.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

A mall in Paris?????


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports coming in saying there has been another attack at a shopping mall in Paris. More fatalities are likely to be reported.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

well Obama? You got some Esplaining to dooooo!  Nobel Peace Prize Winner!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Another attack in a mall now on the news



I just heard that.   Mall under attack.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Horrible!!!!!!! 

still  going on.............


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

and to think that Obama wants to send some of these thugs here.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


This is on your faux-black president Obama for creating the JV.


----------



## TrumpForGreece (Nov 13, 2015)

Our stupid prime minister Alexis Tsipras must go to prison because Greece don't control the borders anymore and terrorists are coming though our borders and go to the rest of the Europe. If you do the same mistake and you elect Hillary expect a new 9/11. Your only hope is Trump because he will control the borders and he will not let Muslims to come to USA.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

Quick, someone arrest a youtube video producer.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Currently 70 dead and probably will be more.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Their president to speak live shortly


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Currently 70 dead and probably will be more.



70 dead?????????????????


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

Intense shooting near the Louvre.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports coming in saying 60, I repeat, 60 are now dead


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Currently 70 dead and probably will be more.




where did you hear 70 dead????? that is horrible!!!!


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

*May God bless the families and keep the dead in his kingdom now and always.
Fury*


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Currently 70 dead and probably will be more.
> ...


if something like this happened in Manhattan, do you think Obama will use the term "Terrorist Attack" when addressing the nation, or just call it work place violence.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well Obama? You got some Esplaining to dooooo!  Nobel Peace Prize Winner!!!



obama is getting ready to make a statement.  He should just shut up.  None of his muslims are our friends bullshit.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

You know guys, I've been sitting here thinking about this long and hard, and the more I think about it, it's quite possible that this could be radical Muslims.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

*Islamic BEASTS!*
*Source: 100 hostages 35-40 dead in Paris attacks*
*




Rescue workers and civilians leave the scene near Place de la Republique square in Paris, on Nov. 13, 2015. Multiple people were killed in several shootings and explosions in Paris, police said.

Police: At least 35 dead in Paris attacks; hostages taken

Latest News Videos - CNN.com*


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Currently 70 dead and probably will be more.
> ...


Based on the facts so far, it could be two or three times that.  This is no nut with a gun at a batman film.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Geraldos daughter is there. She was at the soccer game. She got out.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...


nope,,,hes just calling them Attacks,,like when a cat attacks a mouse.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

But then again, let's not forget about Christians and the Crusades.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Hussein talking

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

as Obama is speaking, he hasnt mentioned that France in general is a gun free zone run by Democrats.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

skookerasbil said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...


My defense is I live where you don't need to lock your doors, and I don't.  The guns are locked, I have a young niece.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2015)

In a matter of hours, this whole refugee thing has been turned on its ear.

The PC assholes will be getting a number of knobby's up the pooper in the coming months...........and thank God!!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

what? did Obama say that what happened in Paris has happened in the USA? when? what year?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

More shootings are being reported at multiple locations by the BBC and Sky News


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> as Obama is speaking, he hasnt mentioned that France in general is a gun free zone run by Democrats.


I thought Paris was a no-go zone.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> You know guys, I've been sitting here thinking about this long and hard, and the more I think about it, it's quite possible that this could be radical Muslims.


obama just said we don't know yet.  The reports of men yelling allah Akbar are just hurtful rumors.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> what? did Obama say that what happened in Paris has happened in the USA? when? what year?



September 11, 2001 you dunce. Learn some history.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

I dont recall any major city in the USA seeing anything like we are seeing in Paris...well maybe Chicago.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

this isnt a 9/11 where planes are crashing into buildings.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 13, 2015)

Merkels days are numbered..........she'll get shitcanned before years end!!! Win.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Obama To Make Statement On Paris Attacks


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Obama To Make Statement On Paris Attacks



he already did


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 13, 2015)

My prayers go out for the families and loved ones who were killed.  Horrific news!  This is Europe's wake up call.  Transfer all the Muslim refugees in Europe to Saudi Arabia and the other Arab nations.  It is time for the Islamic nations to take in their own people / refugees from Syria.   It's not working in Europe.  This is too much.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 13, 2015)

It's just a random act of violence.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I dont recall any major city in the USA seeing anything like we are seeing in Paris...well maybe Chicago.


And people wonder why I say the rubes were in a coma until January 20, 2009...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> I dont recall any major city in the USA seeing anything like we are seeing in Paris...well maybe Chicago.



Uhh... perhaps you might want to refer to the 1993 WTC bombings too.

Please stop.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Obama To Make Statement On Paris Attacks
> ...


I know, you can watch it there.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

French President speaking


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> News trickling out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the French people are now like... "WE NEED TO GET OUR FUCKING GUNS BACK."


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Europe reaps what it sows.

Europeans are sheep led to slaughter and gotz the Govt's they voted for.

Will Americans be as stupid?..........Maybe?.......Probably?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Body count is going up fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know...we told you this was going to happen....we saw it happen in Mumbai and Kenya....and all you lefties said we were nuts....you also keep telling us how gun control keeps the bad guys from getting guns......


as I keep telling you...the terrorists and criminals get all the guns they want or need and the extreme gun control laws only keep normal people from having guns...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Hillary Clinton *✔* @HillaryClinton 
The reports from Paris are harrowing. Praying for the city and families of the victims. -H

 4:17 PM - 13 Nov 2015


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> French President speaking


he did use the term "Terrorist Attacks", right? unlike Bambi.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

President Francois Hollande has just stated in a speech that he has closed his country's borders to ensure that those responsible are stopped.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

i wonder if any one living in Manhattan are having second thoughts about ever leaving their apartments.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > French President speaking
> ...



"Unprecedented terror attacks are underway in Paris" he said.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

Hollande has closed the borders.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

Borillar said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I see all that gun control is working out for them.
> ...









Yeah, it would have you fucking moron.  Terrorists attack civilians because they are UNARMED. Notice how they avoid soldiers like the plague?  It's because they GET KILLED when they go against people with guns you fucking dipshit.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have not read any of the dreck from the liberals on the Paris threads. I am guessing they have already blamed booooooosh. That is a given.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

and keep in mind, its about 6 weeks till New Years Eve.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

is Germany going to close their borders now?


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Which I hear from some sources that there are hundreds of deads.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

200 French troops have been deployed to the 10th and 11th districts.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

The y just need to add some words to their gun laws..."Look...we really really mean it"


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

what we are seeing is the end result of allowing anyone to enter our country, no questions asked, no process.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 13, 2015)

France has generously received thousands fleeing Middle East violence.  Pity that some missed it so much they acted as tho they were back home.

Hey, France...._you listening, France_????

NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2015)

What do you imagine those muslim camps in Calais are like?

Britian should shut down the chunnels.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

You think the French people are happy they're all DISARMED NOW?

I REALLY DOUBT IT. Hardly no one on earth is stupid enough to think that facing terrorism empty handed is a good idea.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You can't spit in Paris without hitting the police.  These guys were ready for that, obviously.  The idea that normal people could stop something like this is utter nonsense.  This is war when they were out for coffee.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

France is hosting the Euro next year.  This could be bad.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> French President speaking



Has to be talking 'shit', as the French Gov't embraced Muzzies years ago......than England followed suit........now Germany, Finland, Sweden, etc., etc., . Western Europeans are stupid sheep. *The Fourth Turning has now arrived in Europe!*


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Geez, I wonder who could be responsible?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Suicide bomber screamed Allah Akbar. Or so someone said.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Yeah, it would have you fucking moron.  Terrorists attack civilians because they are UNARMED. Notice how they avoid soldiers like the plague?  It's because they GET KILLED when they go against people with guns you fucking dipshit.


Another one who has been in a coma.

Our soldiers have been repeatedly attacked by terrorists on their bases.  More than there have been attacks on civilians in the West.

Jesus Christ, THINK before you say anything so stupid again.

2 Americans killed in Jordan by police captain



> U.S. forces in Afghanistan have come under attack on a number of occasions by local police and troops serving alongside them, in what are known as "green-on-blue" assaults.




Camp Chapman attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Countless more examples.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Will be blamed on Muslims as always but you know this is a showdown between intelligence services. There are some strong probabilities. 

US vs France Africa domination war

Turkish intellingence 

British-Israel cooperative


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

You can hear people in the Stade de France cheering as bombs go off outside:

Vine by ArsenalTerje


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Will be blamed on Muslims as always but you know this is a showdown between intelligence services. There are some strong probabilities.
> 
> US vs France Africa domination war
> 
> ...



Ya sure.  That is the most likely scenario.  Lol.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Hollande will resign.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Geez, I wonder who could be responsible?


I'll give you 3 guesses, and the first two don't count.

There's already reports of witnesses hearing "ALLAH AKBAR," so what does that tell ya?

It's more LOVE from your friendly, peace loving MUSLIMS.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Nov 13, 2015)

Its time the french open up a dialogue with those savages,  and  concede to their demands....

The poor peaceful islamists need a safe zone free from hurtful micro-aggressions and steeeotypes... Lol


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Will be blamed on Muslims as always but you know this is a showdown between intelligence services. There are some strong probabilities.
> 
> US vs France Africa domination war
> 
> ...


OMFG... GET REAL!


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Hollande will resign.




where did you hear that?

please name sources


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

No. More. Refugees. Anywhere.
Yer dumb if you allow them in cuz it ain't just them. Enemies are sneaking in with them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

*UPDATED: At least 35 people killed and 100 hostages taken in shooting attacks on Paris*
The attack took place around the same time that two explosions were reported near the Stade de France, where the country’s national soccer team is currently playing a match against Germany.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Some crazy numbers coming me, I dont want to say it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> No. More. Refugees. Anywhere.
> Yer dumb if you allow them in cuz it ain't just them. Enemies are sneaking in with them.


Shut your stupid gossip mouth. You have no information whatsoever tying this to refugees.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

I wonder if the day will EVER come when the civilized world will finally conclude once and for all that Muslims DO NOT belong in western countries ?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

"We’ve decided to close the borders to make sure that those who committed these crimes can be stopped if they are trying to leave…*We will vanquish these terrorists.*"

-French President Francois Hollande


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Some crazy numbers coming me, I dont want to say it.



you are not making any sense

very irritating this is a sad situation


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

They found a dismembered body.........Muzzies are Pigs!!!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

and yet Moonbeam doesnt see any problem allowing thugs like this to move right into Callyfornia.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The y just need to add some words to their gun laws..."Look...we really really mean it"


*MY predictions.
1, Hillary's numbers will be in the toilet by Monday due to her money coming FROM islamic sources.

2, ANY and ALL gun bills FAIL as of now.

3, We ARE going to build a damn wall.*


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I wonder if the day will EVER come when the civilized world will finally conclude once and for all that Muslims DO NOT belong in western countries ?


and to think Hillary doesnt see a problem allowing these people to move to the USA?


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> They found a dismembered body.........Muzzies are Pigs!!!



yes that was one of the suicide bombers


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Some crazy numbers coming me, I dont want to say it.


Not saying anything won't change it.  If this stays under 200 we must have caught a break.  This is far too well coordinated.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports coming in that attacks have occurred in six different locations.

Absolute chaos in Paris right now.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I wonder if the day will EVER come when the civilized world will finally conclude once and for all that Muslims DO NOT belong in western countries ?



Muzzies acculturate so well................


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

According to my sources currently there are about 500 deads but I hope this is not true and just a delusion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports now stating that an attack has occurred with Americans in the line of fire.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > They found a dismembered body.........Muzzies are Pigs!!!
> ...



That's a good thing.........alot of Americans were at the restauraunt targeted......that's a bad thing.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> They found a dismembered body.........Muzzies are Pigs!!!


The dismembered body is thought to be that of a suicide bomber.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> According to my sources currently there are about 500 deads but I hope this is not true and just a delusion.



10........100........500 ??? Body counts gonna be high.


----------



## Rozman (Nov 13, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *So does this mean gun control laws were a failure? *



I'm sure Obama and candidate Clinton will have press coverage saying we need 
to overhaul our guns laws to prevent shootings in Paris in the future.....


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > They found a dismembered body.........Muzzies are Pigs!!!
> ...



So, the others are intact and just dead........I feel better already......(idjit!).


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> According to my sources currently there are about 500 deads but I hope this is not true and just a delusion.


That sounds high but it's early.  It's not like it couldn't be done.  You can kill a hell of a lot of people in a city like Paris, and not even break a sweat.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I just heard 40 dead, 60 wounded.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > They found a dismembered body.........Muzzies are Pigs!!!
> ...


Probably a suicide bomb.  The terrorist version of a drone.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No. More. Refugees. Anywhere.
> ...


Fuck off, dumbass, we all know it's happening. If you want to be as stupid as a fucking hammer, go ahead, but don't expect any of us with a BRAIN to listen to you... moron.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

I am trying to verify these numbers but I hear much more crazy things.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > According to my sources currently there are about 500 deads but I hope this is not true and just a delusion.
> ...



Especially if done by coordinated Muzzies!.........No sweat..........


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> must be the Tea Party.


dang beat me to it.
Democratic Underground is reporting rw Christian's kill many in terror attack in Paris.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't help but feel the same way I did when the attacks on 9/11 happened. This enormous pit in my stomach, and knowing that people are dying as I speak.

Such bad memories... Pray for them all.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

Really, there are scumbags here that take glee in this type of deadly attack on an ally?

Stop pretending you are human. Your secret is out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Brian Williams is reporting that concert goers are being executed


----------



## Votto (Nov 13, 2015)

'Hostages?' Crap.
Obama will be rushing to the nearest microphone to assure us that Islam is a religion of peace and even though Islam had nothing to do with this -- nohow noway nosiree bob -- Christians are worse.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > According to my sources currently there are about 500 deads but I hope this is not true and just a delusion.
> ...


What sources are those?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 13, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> France has generously received thousands fleeing Middle East violence.  Pity that some missed it so much they acted as tho they were back home.
> 
> Hey, France...._you listening, France_????
> 
> NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED.



It may well be Muslims but there is no way to know if refugees are involved. Refugees tend to not bring guns and explosives with them.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

I was planning to sleep but now, I cant...


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brian Williams is reporting that concert goers are being executed




yes...in the concert hall......executed one by one......total chaos


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brian Williams is reporting that concert goers are being executed


That was to be expected.  They are of no value to them alive, unfortunately.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> I was planning to sleep but now, I cant...



better go to sleep 

lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> I was planning to sleep but now, I cant...


Sleep this early?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

French president announcing the borders will be closed.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Been declared a state of emergency first time in Europe since the World War 2.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Look. Obama just called it terrorism. This pushed him far enough to say it.

President Obama Just Called the Paris Attacks a Very Specific Name


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

* Obama: Paris Attacks ‘Outrageous Attempt To Terrorize Innocent Civilians’ *


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> I was planning to sleep but now, I cant...


Get a drink, and wait for the bottom.  That's all any of us can do.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 13, 2015)

Do you know there are left wing assholes who still think global warming is a bigger threat than islamofascists? 

Do you know that?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



Everyone is reporting different numbers right now, anywhere from 35 to 60 from what I'm hearing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

*Paris Deputy Mayor: ‘Unconfirmed’ Reports of Suicide Bombing*


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> is Germany going to close their borders now?


Well, that would be sort of like fixing the leak on the titanic while it sits on the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mineva said:
> ...



Ask Mineva who quoted 500. A body count of 10 or 100 isn't high enough for you to be outraged?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Do you know there are left wing assholes who still think global warming is a bigger threat than islamofascists?
> 
> Do you know that?


Have you heard of a time and a place?  This isn't the time, nor is this thread the place.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

Breaking Update: 

 Obama said he “doesn’t want to speculate on who is responsible.”


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

*"At least 60 DEAD' and 100 hostages taken during MASS SLAUGHTER across Paris"*

*'At least 60 DEAD' and 100 hostages taken during MASS SLAUGHTER across Paris*

*This is so terrible.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

* French President Says He Will Close Borders, Declare State Of Emergency *


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> Been declared a state of emergency first time in Europe since the World War 2.


Wrong. Stop spreading your bullshit information.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



I haven't heard anyone reporting any numbers that high.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Paris Deputy Mayor: ‘Unconfirmed’ Reports of Suicide Bombing*



Tyrone, USMB 'man on the street'. You are truly stupid!


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Politico is reporting that Donald Trump and Ted Cruz are executing people one by one at a concert.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> *"At least 60 DEAD' and 100 hostages taken during MASS SLAUGHTER across Paris"*
> 
> *'At least 60 DEAD' and 100 hostages taken during MASS SLAUGHTER across Paris*
> 
> *This is so terrible.*


Fasten your seat belt, it's going to get worse.  This was very well planned, and for a very high body count.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Look. Obama just called it terrorism. This pushed him far enough to say it.
> 
> President Obama Just Called the Paris Attacks a Very Specific Name



If He did, He'll apologize for his rash statement by noon tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I just heard that the hostages are pleading for help and are being executed one by one.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



So, how many innocents killed by Muzzies does it take for you to be outraged?


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


I'm watching France 24 directly from Paris, and nothing near those numbers.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Really, there are scumbags here that take glee in this type of deadly attack on an ally?
> 
> Stop pretending you are human. Your secret is out.


Quite a few posters showing their ass in this thread.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

To bad even at least  one in the concert hall had a gun.
Victims being executed  one by one.
And not a single gun owner in there.

This is why we have the 2nd ammendment in a free society.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Fasten your seat belt, it's going to get worse.  This was very well planned, and for a very high body count.
> ...


Decades of history.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Initial reports are almost always wrong. Don't fixate on the numbers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Hostages being murdered one by one in the concert hall. They're begging and pleading for help. 

Reports are coming in that five more explosions have been heard near the concert hall.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> To bad even at least  one in the concert hall had a gun.
> Victims being executed  one by one.
> And not a single gun owner in there.
> 
> This is why we have the 2nd ammendment in a free society.


That would have done nothing.  This is not some kid in a high school cafeteria.  These guys were trained for this, and not a one of them expects to survive.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh come on. Are some folks that fucking stupid?
If you want to kill people because you are committing jihad, and there are refugees pouring IN to those countries you want to commit Jihad on....do you not sneak in WITH them? Yes!
DUH!


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 13, 2015)

The hostages are being executed one by one, and 5 explosions have just been heard. Confirmed. 

Hey, but do not let any white people wear sombreros.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Geez... can we have a thread where we aren't playing politics with death? How about blaming this on terrorists instead of Bush or Obama? How childish.
> ...


Then quite saying on this forum that us Christians are more dangerous than Moslems dip####


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

The main shooting appeared to have broken out at a popular concert hall, The Bataclan, where the American band* the Eagles of Death Metal* was playing


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Mineva said:
> 
> 
> > Will be blamed on Muslims as always but you know this is a showdown between intelligence services. There are some strong probabilities.
> ...



Mineva, this was sarcasm.  I am betting it is . . . Muslim terrorists who are responsible.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, maybe it was a guy that looked like Timothy Mcveigh.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> The hostages are being executed one by one, and 5 explosions have just been heard. Confirmed.
> 
> Hey, but do not let any white people wear sombreros.


 That's right, because criminals and jihadists aren't coming across the Mexican border, you fuckface.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

My God....what a horrible nightmare....one of the worst for sure


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

Paris taxi drivers are taking people home for free.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hostages being murdered one by one in the concert hall. They're begging and pleading for help.
> 
> Reports are coming in that five more explosions have been heard near the concert hall.



Reminds me of the Tet Offensive in Vietnam. Many locations under attack like.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Politico is reporting that Donald Trump and Ted Cruz are executing people one by one at a concert.
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

French police are now raiding the concert hall in an attempt to free the hostages.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Watch Paris live tv...

France 24 - String of deadly shootings terrorises Paris


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > To bad even at least  one in the concert hall had a gun.
> ...


Oh now PMH is clairvoyant. You are such a tool of the left


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

"Scores killed and injured after 'Kalashnikov and grenade attacks' across French capital with dozens of hostages taken..."

I'm sure it's a pistol packing 2nd Amendment American Christian. Those guys are a huge threat!

Paris shooting: Scores killed and injured after 'Kalashnikov and grenade attacks' across French capital with dozens of hostages taken


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



It is probably definitely going to be higher when all is said and done.    How sad and depressing.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

There will be such a back lash against muslims with ISIS praising all these attacks

6 locations and 5 bombs just at the concert hall?

Hundreds expected dead.

More attack elsewhere taking place as well?

This could be a coordinated attack of some more than a dozen place when all is finished.

It is far from ended.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Christiane Amanapour just said on CNN that, "we have to put this in context......we don't know who these people are." 

She is some kind of special stupid!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

Weatherman2020 said:


> must be the Tea Party.




The Amish???


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Christiane Amanapour just said on CNN that, "we have to put this in context......we don't know who these people are."
> 
> She is some kind of special stupid!




All of the journalists in CNN have sold their souls to Allah.

Do not watch CNN


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 13, 2015)

Why Paris? Hebdo at least made some kind of sense. But this was long planned. This wasn't spur of the moment. So of all the countries you could attack, why Paris, why France?


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > To bad even at least  one in the concert hall had a gun.
> ...







And they rely on the fact that no one has a gun to defend themselves.  You're totally wrong as usual.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Christiane Amanapour just said on CNN that, "we have to put this in context......we don't know who these people are."
> 
> She is some kind of special stupid!



And another one:
WABC report from Paris; '....too early to tell if it is Islamist.....


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yes, they're still shooting people. They're killing hostages at the concert hall.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

BREAKING: Five explosions heard near Bataclan concert hall in Paris: Reuters witness http://reut.rs/1NvGzoj


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Between 2 & 5 explosions heard at the theatre. Seems they waited for the police to come in for maximum damage


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

The West needs to declare war, officially, on all of these groups. Name them in a list. Send 200,000 troops to the middle east and kill every one of them and get on television and say "we are coming, wherever you are on the Earth, and we are going to kill you".

People at some point we have to admit this is a global war and the 600 billion we spend on a military and the hundreds of billions our allies spend need to be used now exactly as they were in past wars. Find the enemy, drop troops, annihilate them. And we will have to leave 50,000 troops in that area for decades and burn to the ground any group that hints at rising up. Like Korea.

Its war. Time to fight it like a war. Whatever these people' mental problems are we cannot afford to let them continue to do this.

And you losers who want to say some ignorant political 'my team' blah blah blah STFU. They are killing all of us.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> At least we can be sure it's not muslims.




They wouldn't dare!
It might cost them the title 'Religion of Peace.'


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

And this after the religion of peace shot up that cartoonist in Paris, and then walked through the streets shooting people like they were on a carnival walk.

Wonder if the French people will be sick of muslims now?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 13, 2015)

It's just "youths", "migrants", "kids".


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

*BREAKING: PARIS UNDER SIEGE*
*Death toll in Paris terror attacks climbs to at least 35, with 100 reported held hostage at concert hall*
*AT LEAST 35 PEOPLE* are dead in coordinated Paris terror attacks — above, some victims' bodies are shown in the 10th arrondissement — multiple news agencies reported. At the same time, there was a report that hostages had been taken at Paris Bataclan concert hall, according to police.


*WHITE HOUSE REACTS: Obama condemns ‘heartbreaking’ Paris attacks, vows ‘terrorists’ will face justic*
*VIDEO: Explosion in Paris bar, shootout in restaurant, police say*




*VIDEO: Obama says those that think they can terrorize France are wrong*




*VIDEO: American journalist describes scene of attacks in Paris*




*VIDEO: Attacks create 'maximum drain' on Paris security forces*




*VIDEO: Explosion outside Paris stadium heard during soccer match*




*SLIDESHOW: Paris terror attacks*
*LIVE BLOG COVERAGE OF PARIS TERROR ATTACKS*
Fox News

The Latest: Gunfire heard from outside Paris concert hall

DEVELOPING: At least 60 reportedly killed, up to 100 hostages being held in “coordinated attacks” in Paris
DEVELOPING: At least 60 reportedly killed, up to 100 hostages being held in "coordinated attacks" in Paris

breaking news - Twitter Search


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> And this after the religion of peace shot up that cartoonist, and then walked through the streets shooting people like they were on a carnival walk.
> 
> Wonder if the French people will be sick of muslims now?



I know I am.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> And this after the religion of peace shot up that cartoonist, and then walked through the streets shooting people like they were on a carnival walk.
> 
> Wonder if the French people will be sick of muslims now?









They already were.  The progressive politicians don't care what the people think though.  They only care about their agenda.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> The West needs to declare war, officially, on all of these groups. Name them in a list. Send 200,000 troops to the middle east and kill every one of them and get on television and say "we are coming, wherever you are on the Earth, and we are going to kill you".
> 
> People at some point we have to admit this is a global war and the 600 billion we spend on a military and the hundreds of billions our allies spend need to be used now exactly as they were in past wars. Find the enemy, drop troops, annihilate them. And we will have to leave 50,000 troops in that area for decades and burn to the ground any group that hints at rising up. Like Korea.
> 
> ...



wow, I'm impressed


----------



## Timmy (Nov 13, 2015)

Hear the theatre is a death metal concert by some American band .


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > At least we can be sure it's not muslims.
> ...


Oh c'mon... you can't be joking now... painthisdick is having a hard time dealing with this... he might have to go in his SAFE PLACE now.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> The West needs to declare war, officially, on all of these groups. Name them in a list. Send 200,000 troops to the middle east and kill every one of them and get on television and say "we are coming, wherever you are on the Earth, and we are going to kill you".
> 
> People at some point we have to admit this is a global war and the 600 billion we spend on a military and the hundreds of billions our allies spend need to be used now exactly as they were in past wars. Find the enemy, drop troops, annihilate them. And we will have to leave 50,000 troops in that area for decades and burn to the ground any group that hints at rising up. Like Korea.
> 
> ...





Now...just hold on.

Obama is taking steps:
. "The Obama administration’s plan to resettle nearly *200,000 [Middle Eastern] refugees *in the U.S. over the next two years will have real fiscal and*national security implications *at a time when the U.S. has taken in more migrants than any other country, ...."
Jeff Sessions Slams Obama Admin’s Plans To Resettle Nearly 200,000 Refugees - Breitbart


----------



## Timmy (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> The West needs to declare war, officially, on all of these groups. Name them in a list. Send 200,000 troops to the middle east and kill every one of them and get on television and say "we are coming, wherever you are on the Earth, and we are going to kill you".
> 
> People at some point we have to admit this is a global war and the 600 billion we spend on a military and the hundreds of billions our allies spend need to be used now exactly as they were in past wars. Find the enemy, drop troops, annihilate them. And we will have to leave 50,000 troops in that area for decades and burn to the ground any group that hints at rising up. Like Korea.
> 
> ...




Fuck that !  Let the Mid East sort it's own shit out . Why get more involved in the bullshit ?


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Why Paris? Hebdo at least made some kind of sense. But this was long planned. This wasn't spur of the moment. So of all the countries you could attack, why Paris, why France?


This is near the Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > It's a major attack.  A restaurant, bar, football game got hit, 18 dead so far, hostages are being held at a concert hall.
> ...




I bet confederate flags were the cause of this!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Christiane Amanapour just said on CNN that, "we have to put this in context......we don't know who these people are."
> ...



Maybe she will say soon it was all about a video.....


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > must be the Tea Party.
> ...


The Amish Mafia... Lebanon Levi and his crew.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> And this after the religion of peace shot up that cartoonist in Paris, and then walked through the streets shooting people like they were on a carnival walk.
> 
> Wonder if the French people will be sick of muslims now?



They elected and trusted their Government.

But I'm sure tonight that they are not saying, " I'll take another bullet, please...".


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> And this after the religion of peace shot up that cartoonist, and then walked through the streets shooting people like they were on a carnival walk.
> 
> Wonder if the French people will be sick of muslims now?



You'd think the entire planet would be tired of this scourge.  Sweden still enjoys covering up rapes, 77 percent committed by muslim men.  1 out of every 4 women in sweden is expected to be raped in their lifetime.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Should I be surprised that every response in this thread has been political with no mention of the victims?




Wipe those alligator tears off and pick up a gun.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

IMO, it is our governments' jobs to make sure we are safe from such attacks.  Instead, they welcome these "people" into our countries knowing well about the risks.  They put us in danger in the name of political correctness.  I certainly hope WE do something about immigrants from that part of the world.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...





westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Good, maybe you and PMH should rent a room.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > And this after the religion of peace shot up that cartoonist, and then walked through the streets shooting people like they were on a carnival walk.
> ...



Intolerance towards Muslims serves the terrorists' aims. They want pissed off people attacking local rank and file Muslims so they can make it into an attack on Islam. If it becomes Islam vs non-Islam they gain unimaginable power. They'll have recruiting field days and job fairs of eager young suicide bombers lined up around the block. 

Stay calm and think it through. Not doing anyone any good lashing out like an animal.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Pretty sure Obama's plan to allow 200K refugees in will be met with some resistance now.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > I am just coming home and this is what I am seeing on Fox News. If this is the work of ISIS, who will get the blame? Better not be Bush !!
> ...






The apologists are at it already.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I really don't care about their goals, TBH.  I want to make sure OUR country is not going to have to go through this kind of thing AGAIN.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Gads, what an idiot.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

These attacks will benefit Trump greatly on his immigration stance of kicking 3rd worlders out of America.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 13, 2015)

Monsters


----------



## Clementine (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> if this is ISIS, and Obama finds out, will he mention it when he speaks, or just blame it on the stupidity of the Paris Police Force?



Obama has actually called them terrorists.    He still won't say that they are radical Islamists, but it's a start.

This attack took a great deal of planning.   I suspect that many terrorists are all over the globe now and are ready to strike.   Meanwhile, the refugees are still being settled everywhere and Obama wants more here.    It does look like there are terrorists among those refugees, which is why most of them are young males.    We need to be vigilant do more vetting of these refugees before allowing them in.    France took a lot of them and this is the thanks they get. 

Obama recently stated that mass killings don't happen in countries, like Paris, who are enlightened as far as gun control.    Of course, their strict laws had no effect on terrorists just like they don't matter to the average criminal.    Maybe armed people couldn't stop them, but neither do the laws.     The evil people are the problem.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure Obama's plan to allow 200K refugees in will be met with some resistance now.
> ...



Really, so you must have been greatly offended when the Dems jumped on each and every mass shooting to push gun control.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Timmy said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The West needs to declare war, officially, on all of these groups. Name them in a list. Send 200,000 troops to the middle east and kill every one of them and get on television and say "we are coming, wherever you are on the Earth, and we are going to kill you".
> ...


We don't live in an isolated bubble you naive fool. It WILL come here if we don't go there


----------



## novasteve (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


That's bullshit. When The nazis passed antisemitic laws and when they were applied in occupied countries, did jews radicalize and target innocent germans? No. Stop fucking making excuses for shitty behavior. Other groups get treated far worse and they don't fucking blow things up.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


*They are NOT going to have to make it an attack on islam you idiot!
Its GOING to be an ATTACK on islam.*


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> These attacks will benefit Trump greatly on his immigration stance of kicking 3rd worlders out of America.


He also said today that he would "bomb the shit otta them." I imagine a lot of people around the world are going to thinking it's past time to do just that.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I've heard that they've arrested someone at one of the attack sites, and the person arrested told authorities "I am from ISIS."  I don't know if it is true or not but that is what they just reported.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Someone arrested just now. French police said the arrested person said "I am from Isis".


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

One captured terrorist has told police, "I am from ISIS."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

Timmy said:


> Does this date have any significance ?  Other than general fridaynteh 13th.




Yeah......that's the ticket!!!

It's the date......not the Islamists!


They're really coming out of the woodwork now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

One arrest at the theatre and the terrorist claims to be with ISIS


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Good thing......I never really wanted to see Paris.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 13, 2015)

Journalists are now on the scene.
What could go wrong?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

*: Police confirm assault on Paris concert hall*
WAVY-TV-4 minutes ago
Three _police_ officials confirm that security forces have launched an _assault_ on the Paris _concert hall_ where hostages have been taken. None of ...


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "All truth passes through three stages: First, it is ridiculed; Second, it is violently opposed; Third, it is accepted as self-evident." - Arthur Schopenhauer



stick your Schopenhauer where the sun don't shine....this is not the time for that!

what a fool


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am truly beginning to think that islam is the religion from HELL.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

Democracies are slow to mobilize and take deadly action but its way past time to go in with AN ARMY and annihilate these people. It will not stop until we do.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "All truth passes through three stages: First, it is ridiculed; Second, it is violently opposed; Third, it is accepted as self-evident." - Arthur Schopenhauer



Make sure you quote this before a Jihadist whacks yer' head off!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Those from around the world going to join ISIS don't need to be busted heading to them. They are recruited in cities all over the world and are doing jihad right where they are.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


And what gun control is that?  We reap what we sow.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Democracies are slow to mobilize and take deadly action but its way past time to go in with AN ARMY and annihilate these people. It will not stop until we do.



Maybe the French will do it.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> I am truly beginning to think that islam is the religion from HELL.



They worship a guy who crawled up out of a well and ruled by the sword.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

Can you just imagine what will happen between Congress and Obama from this point on being we are all seeing what will happen with open borders?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

12 hostages rescued


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I just heard some people were just rescued.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Democracies are slow to mobilize and take deadly action but its way past time to go in with AN ARMY and annihilate these people. It will not stop until we do.




A sheet of glass would be fitting.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.



Yes it is!
But don't forget, France invited this.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

they bring up the french army/force,,,yah, what are they armed with? Water guns? baseball bats?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Suspect arrested says "I am Syrian, I am here with two others. I was recruited by ISIS, this was in an ISIS mission"

Twelve hostages have been freed from Bataclan Concert Hall.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Those from around the world going to join ISIS don't need to be busted heading to them. They are recruited in cities all over the world and are doing jihad right where they are.


And how does that jibe with your blaming of refugees?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.
> ...



Yes, but the EU invited this, the United Nations invited this, Obama and hiLIARy invited this...

The smart countries in Europe will/are taking border security Very Seriously.  We should do the same, but our Feckless Naked Emperor won't.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.



It is, that is exactly what it is. It needs to be treated as war. All out war. When its time to fight its time to fight. Its way past time.

If each of the larger nations in Nato should provide two divisions each, make up a total force of at least 200,000 with supporting air and sea power from our allies and go back into Iraq and Syria and obliterate these tiny groups. And they are tiny relatively speaking.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Democracies are slow to mobilize and take deadly action but its way past time to go in with AN ARMY and annihilate these people. It will not stop until we do.



If we were truly serious, the invasion and destruction of those numbnutted fools would take a matter of weeks. 

But leadership is required

We have none.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > must be the Tea Party.
> ...


 Or those damned Mormons.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Two attackers at the concert hall were killed and the attack there has been ended, reportedly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Two attackers at Bataclan Concert hall have been killed. The hostage situation has been resolved.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hitler launched an attack against a Polish radio station to rally the German people into war. When people are angry they stop thinking clearly and will grant emergency authority to their governments to keep them safe.
> 
> Guess it could be worse, least the fools in this thread are all here and not out in the world getting people killed by being stupid and easily manipulated.





"When people are angry they stop thinking clearly..."

So.....you're always angry?


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 13, 2015)

Just think....when France turns away refugees in self-defense Obama will welcome them to America and hand them voter registration cards upon arrival!


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Angela Merkel must be looking for a bunker, 'bout now.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

LordBrownTrout said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am truly beginning to think that islam is the religion from HELL.
> ...


And was a pedophile that married a 6 year old girl, and raped her when she was 9.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Um... just a question...

Why are there people on the thread joking about this? This is not a laughing matter.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

Breaking update:

Attacker captured says thy're from ISIS.

France under curfew first time since WW2.

Another update:

Concert hostage situation over. Police kill attackers.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Both terrorists in the concert hall have been killed.


----------



## Tehon (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.
> ...


I'm thinking this is the response the West was hoping for.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.
> ...



A few strategically aimed nukes would cut many heads off the hydra as well.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Um... just a question...
> 
> Why are there people on the thread joking about this? This is not a laughing matter.


It's not joking... it's being facetious about the hypocrisy and lies of the left. This is a perfect time to expose them.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what the butcher's bill will be this time?  Just more children of God, at play...
> ...


All those prior to his post are not, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

While I think what happened in France is terrible, I still don't want to send OUR guys over there.  Fuck them!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

Tehon said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I'm thinking you are a thoroughly ignorant conspiracy minded moron who is on the wrong board.  Go away.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I want us to close our borders and tell those "Muslim" immigrants to fuck off and they aren't coming here.


----------



## Toro (Nov 13, 2015)

Barbaric animals.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Easy with the nukes darling.....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"

Unconfirmed


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

well, many nations are closing their borders for good,,,what about us?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> While I think what happened in France is terrible, I still don't want to send OUR guys over there.  Fuck them!



My Son is one of those guys. He said when we pulled out of Iraq too early IT MEANT HE WAS DESTINED to return. 

Seems he was right.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

Breaking Update:

Trump warns if we continue to let illegals in as well as refugees in from Syria that what happened in France will happen here.

He's right.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

well, we shut the airplanes down after 9/11, so can we assume that Obama will shut the Border down?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



It's what they are for.    And the issue is what measure to take now to save lives in the future.  It's too bad this cancer was allowed to metastasize.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well, many nations are closing their borders for good,,,what about us?


Well... we're stuck with a muslim sympathizing muslim... soooo...


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.
> ...


BS


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> 
> Unconfirmed



Also France borders closed


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well, we shut the airplanes down after 9/11, so can we assume that Obama will shut the Border down?


And cut off that flood of new democrap voters? Aaaahh... no.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



No one can use nuclear weapons. It would green light every other nation on Earth to use them at their slightest whim. And nuclear weapons are not warranted or tactical. There aren't large enough numbers in one place.

If we went back in with overwhelming force it would be the same as the two Iraq wars, over in days with piles of IsiL bodies. THAT is what NEEDS to happen. When force is needed then force is needed and we should show them in no uncertain terms what REAL power is, again. They want our attention, let's give them our undivided attention.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Good thing......I never really wanted to see Paris.


Too bad, it is a beautiful city.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well, we shut the airplanes down after 9/11, so can we assume that Obama will shut the Border down?




I doubt it.  Obama announced earlier today that we had "contained ISIS".  That's as accurate as his Al Qaeda is JV comment, but his ego is his main constituent.   So, the surges across our border Must Flow.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't want one of our people to lose their lives to these scumbags.  One is one too many.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




We are so weak on the national stage, that a Dr. Strangelove maneuver is about the only thing we've got left.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Ears is a disaster, we need real leadership and he's not it


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> 
> Unconfirmed



Understandable considering the situation.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

If there was such a thing as moderate Muslims, than logic would dictate, that an attack of this size involving so many attackers, would have come to the attention of some 'moderates', in the planning stage.

Therefore, we can deduce form this, that 'moderate Muslims' are a *myth!*


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

The concert hall is cleared and 2 attackers were killed there.
Dozens of innocent were killed there.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




The people of France didn't invite this, but their Socialist EU leadership certainly did.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> If there was such a thing as moderate Muslims, than logic would dictate, that an attack of this size involving so many attackers, would have come to the attention of some 'moderates', in the planning stage.
> 
> Therefore, we can deduce form this, that 'moderate Muslims' are a *myth!*



Even if they do exist, they are certainly NOT worth the trouble of allowing mass amounts of them into our country, IMO.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Christiane Amanapour just said on CNN that, "we have to put this in context......we don't know who these people are."
> 
> She is some kind of special stupid!




If the prisoner they arrested or the chatter from ISIS is any indication, they know who is responsible.
This was because of syria.  France is opposing ISIS.

It a good bet the christians, jews or hindu are not behind this coordinated attack on France.

We just narrowed the possible suspects


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > While I think what happened in France is terrible, I still don't want to send OUR guys over there.  Fuck them!
> ...



Mysterious..........somewhat eerie............unsettling.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

Geraldo Rivera’s daughter was at stadium in France.

Mr. pro illegal immigration was in tears on tv because they cannot find her. It is amazing when it is one of theirs that is in danger how important all this becomes but when it is some American somewhere in the US who gets killed it is all about not rushing to judgments.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Do you know there are left wing assholes who still think global warming is a bigger threat than islamofascists?
> 
> Do you know that?




And those leftists are really, really, really mad about second hand smoke!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is more than a terrorist attack.  It is out and out war from an invading force.
> ...



30,000 American troops, plus air support and we could do that by ourselves. America has the capability of wiping any terrorist group off the map.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 13, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> well, we shut the airplanes down after 9/11, so can we assume that Obama will shut the Border down?


Obama would dance a jig if jihadists started shooting us up.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> 
> Unconfirmed


No. Curfew is not martial law. They have declared etat d'urgence. State of emerg


ChrisL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> ...



No martial law. State of emergency. There is a difference.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

We should all be very afraid:

_
Stephanopoulos asked Obama if ISIS was gaining in strength, to which Obama denied they were.

“I don’t think they’re gaining strength,” Obama responded. “What is true is that from the start, our goal has been first to contain and we have contained them. They have not gained ground in Iraq, and in Syria they’ll come in, they’ll leave, but you don’t see this systemic march by ISIL across the terrain.”

“What we have not yet been able to do is to completely decapitate their command and control structures,” he admitted. “We’ve made some progress in trying to reduce the flow of foreign fighters and part our goal has to be to recruit more effective Sunni partners in Iraq to really go on offense rather than simply engage in defense.”_

Obama: ISIS Is Not Getting 'Stronger,' We Have 'Contained' Them - Breitbart


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Really, there are scumbags here that take glee in this type of deadly attack on an ally?
> 
> Stop pretending you are human. Your secret is out.



Who is ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



IF and it's a huge if...they untie their hands, get rid of ROE and let the mightiest military in the world do it's thing


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Like Iraq?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I sure don't want to have to send our guys back to the ME to deal with these savages.  That really worries me.  Let Russia and others deal with them.  It doesn't always have to be US.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

The drummer of the band playing says there was a large group of Americans present for the show


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



But our Feckless Dear Leader lacks The Will.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I agree we do, but THEY need to see ALL the nations of the west send large amounts of troops and military forces. AND Nato needs to announce on tv in broad daylight, WE ARE COMING FOR YOU, so that after they are gone all the other bad players over there know that we mean what we say, Nato and the West.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> French president announcing the borders will be closed.



They need to make that permanent !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I sure don't want to have to send our guys back to the ME to deal with these savages.  That really worries me.  Let Russia and others deal with them.  It doesn't always have to be US.


Russia doesn't care about ISIS. Their only goal is to prop up Assad. This is everyone's problem not just Frances. Unless you want to continue shitting on our allies


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

if Hillary was President now, she would have to think about closing the border as she does the math to count future democrat votes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

French President Hollande cancels participation at G20 meeting in Turkey this weekend: sources http://reut.rs/1WXiKLf


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





We just don't have a President with that capability.

I heard a report that he condemned it.....without using the words Islam or Muslim.

More workplace violence....


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

One thing is for sure, John Kerry is going to have to have James Taylor do a whole concert to make up for Obama skipping the memorial service for all the victims today.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 13, 2015)

Unfreaking believable just unbelievable....

*Obama doesn’t ‘want to Speculate’ on who may be Behind Paris Terror Attack*

*BREAKING: Obama Just Spoke on Paris Attacks, What he Said is Unbelievable...*


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



But......but................didn't they vote their leadership in???


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I sure don't want to have to send our guys back to the ME to deal with these savages.  That really worries me.  Let Russia and others deal with them.  It doesn't always have to be US.
> ...



I don't care what their agenda is.  It's better than US having to spend lives and resources.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > At least we can be sure it's not muslims.
> ...




It is because of syria, and most likely ISIS, so some muslims are likely responsible.

One arrested and several of the terrorists dead.  France in control of media, so we will get a washed version for a time while investigation, clean up take place and arrests are made.

More the 100 dead, more expected before this ends


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

i feel like this event is the moment of truth for Europe considering the magnitude of it.

They either kick out muslims or they might as well just raise the crescent moon as their national flag and convert to islam


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Like Iraq just before Obama cleared the field for ISIS


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

leftists college students will blame all this on Romney/Bush/White men because they created ISIS.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

Per Agence France-Presse, 100 killed at Le Bataclan.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I just heard 100 people are reported dead in the concert hall.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > if this is ISIS, and Obama finds out, will he mention it when he speaks, or just blame it on the stupidity of the Paris Police Force?
> ...




Only took Obama 8 yrs


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

100+ dead at the concert


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

God, these terrorists are such cowards.  Talk about shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

They were shooting & throwing explosives down on the crowd from the balcony


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 13, 2015)

Its time to stop bringing in muslims and cracking down hard. Fucking animals all.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

Well Europe, had enough ?


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> i feel like this event is the moment of truth for Europe considering the magnitude of it.
> 
> They either kick out muslims or they might as well just raise the crescent moon as their national flag and convert to islam



Too many muzzies to kick out an' they keep letting more an' more in. Too late for Western Europe unless they turn fascist nationalist and target muzzies big time. They don't have the history or wherewithal to do that. Jihad bloodletting to continue.......


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well Europe, had enough ?


Careful, you're exhibiting micro-aggression.
.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I just heard 100 people are reported dead in the concert hall.



That was a misspeak. I think he meant 100 hostages.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 13, 2015)

When will we learn, THIS MUST BE DONE, and then Medina, and then.... It WORKED against Japan, the muslim will require more DRASTIC measures!


----------



## turzovka (Nov 13, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> i feel like this event is the moment of truth for Europe considering the magnitude of it.
> 
> They either kick out muslims or they might as well just raise the crescent moon as their national flag and convert to islam


I agree with you.   If this horror does not result in "the moment of truth" for Europe then maybe everything falls apart?

I believe they have to do something extremely drastic like deporting almost every Muslim male over 18.   No, it is not their fault, it is their Muslim fanatical brothers' fault, but they are victims just like innocent French, English, German people are victims.    

There must be thousands of terrorists in Europe now thanks to their loose laws, their timid ways and these hordes of migrants.      I think only one way.   This is diabolic.  This is a spiritual battle between the devil and humanity.    If the world will not go down on its knees, then they better get highly military and mean about it and confront this force with force.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

This make Assad look like a saint and likely to firm up his hold on syria.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> News trickling out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It sounds like a RETALIATORY ATTACK, since France is part of the Coalition of the Brain Dead.


.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports that the Sudanese refugee camp in Calais is ablaze.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

More Obama legacy.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> 
> Unconfirmed



Confirms, civil law suspended.  Military can do what they want and go where they want.
Army/police taking total control till this is over.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

Obama isis legacy just got Trump elected.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

And here we are about to go into Xmas shopping season, if anything happens in a blue state(and those are usually the targets) what will Dem's have to say being they are against guns?


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



A few hard words after an incident like this is hardly lashing out like an animal.  It doesn't mean we are going to go after rank and file Muslim people. Proof is ..... we didn't do it after 9/11      I wouldn't be concerned about that.

I am however all about lashing out at the muslims who pick up an AK,  or who have plans to set bombs. I would like to think you would join me on that sentiment.  

Lashing out is one thing, but I would say, investigating any recent immigrants from that part of the world would be in order


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

Lets see, French government will claim some things related with Turks.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 13, 2015)

Those Amish Bastards!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

And just think our clueless leader along with bleeding heart liberals are ready to open the doors for more Muslims to come in here.


----------



## TrumpForGreece (Nov 13, 2015)

The solution Rexx Taylor is not to have more guns but to kick out all illegal immigrants. For example if you have criminals from Mexico or islamists from Middle east you will have casualties even if all US citizens have guns. Don't you get it?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Heartfelt sympathies to the people of France, especially those directly affected by this horrid and cowardly attack.  I'm sure there are going to be some very pissed off people once the shock wears off.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> Wrong. Stop spreading your bullshit information.



I mean big European cities.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> ...


Obama's licking his chops over that idea, eh?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

Police operation at Bataclan concert venue over, two attackers killed: BFM TV http://reut.rs/1NvJpJY
American band was playing so *there may have been many Americans at this particular concert*..............At least 100 killed at the Music Concert alone  per CBS news....there were 6 separate attacks ...
Police assault on concert hall over and two attackers killed. Click for more ....  | Watch live video from Paris

*California band Eagles of Death Metal was playing site of Attack *


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > News trickling out.
> ...



Retaliatory for what?  taking in refugees? or for not converting to Islam?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> And just think our clueless leader along with bleeding heart liberals are ready to open the doors for more Muslims to come in here.



Hopefully our idiot leaders are going to rethink that genius plan.    I've been against really any kind of immigration for a while now, unless maybe on a work visa or something like that.  We don't NEED anymore people, especially ones who are not going to do anything but cause problems.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Bingo!


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

so anyone watching MSNBC?CNN ? are they blaming the far right wingers yet?


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> ...





*Them son of bitches love the "War on Terror"*


*yet another pretext to treat citizens like shit*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Heartfelt sympathies to the people of France, especially those directly affected by this horrid and cowardly attack.  I'm sure there are going to be some very pissed off people once the shock wears off.


There are plenty of pissed off people already.


----------



## Mineva (Nov 13, 2015)

ISIS claimed the responsibility for the attack.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

* Paris attacked by shootings and explosions - in pictures *
Scores killed in French capital in apparently coordinated series of gun and bomb attacks
Published: 14 Nov 2015


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Heartfelt sympathies to the people of France, especially those directly affected by this horrid and cowardly attack.  I'm sure there are going to be some very pissed off people once the shock wears off.
> ...



Right now, the focus is on the victims and search and rescue and looking for suspects, making sure they account for everyone.  Once that is done with, then we will be hearing some things from the people of France, I'm sure.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Been a while but Paris was hypnotic, I love being there.

Likely many other countries will close or highly restrict entry as well.  Those trying to leave will likely be carefully scrutinized.

I fully expect refugees and groups of muslims will be targeted, even if not directly connected.

It will get worse before it gets better.  Many refugees are probably wish they had stayed closer to home.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ISIS claimed the responsibility for the attack.



Ah, so it wasn't the CIA afterall, eh?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 13, 2015)

Mineva said:


> ISIS claimed the responsibility for the attack.


Looks like they're almost good enough for the varsity now, eh?


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been watching Fox with the Skye News feed and, so far, they've only identified three gunmen who claim to represent ISIL. Over 100 dead in one spot. 

Also reports are coming in that attacks occurred elsewhere to include a very busy shopping mall.

You cannot put out a hand to aid Muslims without having it bitten.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> The concert hall is cleared and 2 attackers were killed there.
> Dozens of innocent were killed there.




reports now of over 150 dead


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well Europe, had enough ?



Fortunately for us (the U.S.), Western Europe went foolishly first letting tons of muzzies in and not protecting their borders. Tonites' attack should serve as a 'canary in a coalmine'. Yet, American muppets might still vote for the leftist hi-jacked Democrat Party that will eventually ignore this and rationalize it down the road as they advocate for mid-eastern refugee immigration.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Very alarming news

Not all of the terrorists are captured or dead


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 13, 2015)

As many as 100 reported dead in Bataclan Paris concert venue: BFM TV http://reut.rs/1HIloCI


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It appears martial law has been declared for the entire country... if by "curfew" or "state of emergency" they mean "martial law"
> ...




France on full martial law


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard 100 people are reported dead in the concert hall.
> ...


 I stand corrected


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, they've accounted for the 3 attackers at the concert hall.  What about the other locations?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Calais jungle on fire.

retaliation for paris


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

But  earlier today Hussein declared ISIS contained   

Obama: ISIS Is Not Getting 'Stronger,' We Have 'Contained' Them - Breitbart


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Very alarming news
> 
> Not all of the terrorists are captured or dead



Yup, I just heard that some of the attackers are unaccounted for.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> Reports that the Sudanese refugee camp in Calais is ablaze.



retaliation for paris


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

[URL='https://twitter.com/AP'] 
	
*The Associated Press Verified account * ‏@*AP* 
BREAKING: French police official says at least 100 people killed inside Paris concert hall where attackers seized hostages.

The Associated Press on Twitter[/URL]


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

Our NATO allie was attacked. 

Well?????


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




So the solution here is.........    Increase immigration from muslim countries, then just sit back and react to whatever happens,   maybe they will learn to like us when they see were really decent people.

News flash,     ISIS has attracted sickos from all over the world to come join their cause because they get to rape women and little girls,...   

Chances are more citizens will be treated like shit by these Muslim extremists then will ever be treated like shit by the Europeans


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

140 dead, 60 wounded,  Anybody got better numbers?


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Sky News reported that France was bombing Syrians in Syria. I'm not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 140 dead, 60 wounded,  Anybody got better numbers?



Same figures that I'm hearing so far.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, they've accounted for the 3 attackers at the concert hall.  What about the other locations?


At large.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

_At least 140 people have been killed in a series of attacks in Paris._
_At least 100 people were killed inside a concert hall, where attackers took hostages._
_French President Francois Hollande said the country would close its borders and declared a state of emergency._
France has closed its borders and declared a state of emergency Friday after explosions, a shooting and a hostage situation in Paris left at least 140 people dead.
Paris Under Assault: Dozens Dead In Multiple Attacks, Up To 100 Held Hostage

Fucking lunacy...


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 140 dead, 60 wounded,  Anybody got better numbers?



Better would be zero's

Nope, I dont


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Reported some Muslim organizations are condemning the attack.  Well, to me, it is just too little and too late.  We cannot TRUST you anymore.  Clean your damn house!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching Fox with the Skye News feed and, so far, they've only identified three gunmen who claim to represent ISIL. Over 100 dead in one spot.
> ...



When it's their allies doing the murdering, they try and ignore it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Reported some Muslim organizations are condemning the attack.  Well, to me, it is just too little and too late.  We cannot TRUST you anymore.  Clean your damn house!



AMEN !


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




And what is compelling the French to bomb?  would it be the wholesale slaughter going on?   are they bombing military targets or bombing civilians, OK I'm not to sure about that but I would think they are bombing these same extremists,  that would make sense.

Because these muslims from this part of the world haven't demonstrated anything that shows they care about civilian life


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> _At least 140 people have been killed in a series of attacks in Paris._
> _At least 100 people were killed inside a concert hall, where attackers took hostages._
> _French President Francois Hollande said the country would close its borders and declared a state of emergency._
> France has closed its borders and declared a state of emergency Friday after explosions, a shooting and a hostage situation in Paris left at least 140 people dead.
> ...



You mean Obama calling them the Al Qaeda JV ?  You're damn straight he's a lunatic.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

dilloduck said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > _At least 140 people have been killed in a series of attacks in Paris._
> ...


No, I don't.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

when will this workplace violence ever end?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports coming in that the death toll has reached 148.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Time to bring back the draft so that all Americans take responsibility for taking care of this problem once and for all.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

Clearly, France made a big mistake by not creating enough Safe Space for the Jihadis.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

FRENCH PATRIOTS BURN CALAIS REFUGEE CAMP TONIGHT!



From here to victory!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

French officials reporting that four assailants have been killed, including three at the Bataclan Concert Hall.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Don't need one. The force required is likely ready and the time required would be months. 

We would be fighting morons who's best weapon is a friggin Toyota pickup.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Oh c'mon!  This is a great opportunity!  All the Special Snowflake Social Justice Warriors on the rampage at colleges across the country should be drafted and sent to the Middle East where they can shriek at Jihadis for violating their Safe Spaces.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





*IF MY LARGE FONT WILL PREVENT ANOTHER SENSELESS DEATH , THEN I BELIEVE ITS WORTHY.*


.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 13, 2015)

It's not super important, but I've heard from some musician sources that the members of the Eagles of Death Metal are safe.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Clearly, France made a big mistake by not creating enough Safe Space for the Jihadis.


Very classy in light of the terror

How would you react if France mocked 9-11


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

To the French.................my deepest sympathy to those who lost their lives and their families............

This is a time to save the wounded, kill the terrorist, and focus on the security of your nation.

As the sadness and shock disappears, then the Rage will come just like after 9/11.............and the revenge.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Time to bring back the draft so that all Americans take responsibility for taking care of this problem once and for all.



'All Americans'? That was never the case as the rich have always h ad a way to shirk their duty and get plum easy safe assignments or deferments


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




But it makes everything he has to say really important !   and then I don't need reading glasses


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, France made a big mistake by not creating enough Safe Space for the Jihadis.
> ...


Clearly the "safe place" joke is about you leftists, and it went right over your head.

Wise up.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




Yes, Ive heard that sometimes large font can stop a bullet or deflect shrapnel


----------



## boedicca (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




It's very sweet, but rather naive of you to think he has a prayer of wising up.

Just sayin'.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

This is one time I am not happy with Obama acting 'cool'. He needs to show some outrage and say this is what the fuck we are going to do. Or, just say 'their day is coming soon'.

Again, you political 'my team is always good and you said something for my team', please STFU.

Anyone that sees something like this and STILL doesn't get out of their us vs them political crap mode has problems. This thread has produced many ignores.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Nope...need the draft so that everyone participates in this.  If it's that important, maybe even put the nation on a war footing like we did with WWII.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Time to bring back the draft so that all Americans take responsibility for taking care of this problem once and for all.
> ...


That should end....and women included this time also.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I see a new update that the death toll is now 158.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



We are NOT FIGHTING A WORLD POWER. These are frigging cowards who will run at the sight of the Stars and Bars. 

Count on it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> This is one time I am not happy with Obama acting 'cool'. He needs to show some outrage and say this is what the fuck we are going to do. Or, just say 'their day is coming soon'.
> 
> Again, you political 'my team is always good and you said something for my team', please STFU.
> 
> Anyone that sees something like this and STILL doesn't get out of their us vs them political crap mode has problems. This thread has produced many ignores.


That would be perhaps possible, if it werent for all the high-fiving going on in the White House right now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Wish I were just a bit younger. They wouldn't have to draft my ass. I'd volunteer. Enough of pussyfooting around with these scumbags. Time to rid the world of them. Permanently.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


1. IT wont end. It is part of the perks of being rich.

2. Not my daughter.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

It would be fitting to see any other assailants be executed, by France, in the same way ISIS executed their captives. Oh, I know, bring back the guillotine, just for them.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


looks like a sneak preview of 2016 so long as Liberals run America.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

"What are you doing to Syria? You are going to pay now."

-One of the gunmen, as quoted by a witness at the concert hall


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 13, 2015)

so are there any guns left to buy in america? what about ammo?


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > And just think our clueless leader along with bleeding heart liberals are ready to open the doors for more Muslims to come in here.
> ...


As some very knowledgeable person reported, these attackers knew Paris very well. They were not migrants from Syria.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No, very serious

<<<<Graduate - George S. Patton school of diplomacy. 

Send em in, let them do their job, media not welcome. 

War IS hell

Let her rip - git her dun


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> So, you aren't really serious about fixing this once and for all.......not if it involves any perceived personal sacrifice.....ok.


I do not agree with drafting women. And especially not the women of my family, that crosses the line of valid government power, IMO.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Just dont waste time, money and people trying to rebuild the damned place this time.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Consider the attacks at these six or so sites, and consider how many people carried them out. At most there were three attackers per site, two to execute, and another for other purposes. The attacker had to have done pre-operation surveillance before carrying out the attacks.

This was a highly coordinated terrorist attack, no doubt.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Five attackers dead, and 19 others still on the loose according to reports

Unconfirmed


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The French are reporting 100 dead in the concert hall, and two attackers.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter, in that region they are powerful.

I would drop two divisions of French troops and a division of Turkish troops on any escape routes IsiL troops might use first. Trap them so they can't get away, top priority. Have four divisions of US troops on the border of Jordan and move in as soon as the French and Turks are in place. The 101st and 82nd airborne would be dropped on the flanks to close the circle, all Nato troops with tanks and helos for ground support. Then close the circle and burn them to the ground. No escape, no fair fight, no bullshit.

All this would be put in place in secret before going into action, again so none can escape.

Its war, let us conduct warfare. Nobody hates war like the American people but when its time, no one does it like we do either.

It is time.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> The French are reporting 100 dead in the concert hall, and two attackers.


That is probably a low count at the moment. More will die and more found dead as time goes on.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Que le Dieu je ne crois pas à l'appui et vous confort puisque je ne connais personne d'autre qui pouvait. Ce sera dans les mémoires comme une journée horrible, par ceux qui sont encore en mesure de reconnaître l'inhumanité de l'homme envers l'homme.

May the God I don't believe in support and comfort you since I know of no one else who could.  This will be remembered as a horrific day, by anyone still able to recognize man's inhumanity to man.


----------



## NLT (Nov 13, 2015)

We need to help the French people any way we can..this is like thier 911


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Wish I were just a bit younger. They wouldn't have to draft my ass. I'd volunteer. Enough of pussyfooting around with these scumbags. Time to rid the world of them. Permanently.


Even though I'm prior Air Force, if they EVER called, even though I'm a service connected disabled veteran already, I'd put the uniform back on in a heart beat, without hesitation. In fact I'd LIKE that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow. That photo they just showed on Fox News. Makes the hair on my back stand on end. I'm angry and sad for France. 

The world needs to unite to wipe these ISIS bastards off the face of the world.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Consider the attacks at these six or so sites, and consider how many people carried them out. At most there were three attackers per site, two to execute, and another for other purposes. The attacker had to have done pre-operation surveillance before carrying out the attacks.
> 
> This was a highly coordinated terrorist attack, no doubt.



It is assumed there were 24 people involved overall, so there were at least 4 people at each site.

French officials are confirming that 6 attacks were carried out at different locations around Paris.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I see a new update that the death toll is now 158.
> ...



Meddle? No

ITS TIME TO OWN IT


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


The degree of gloating over the deaths of over 150 French is despicable

Hey, cool....lets mock the liberals


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The French are reporting 100 dead in the concert hall, and two attackers.
> ...


The attackers were throwing bombs at the attendees in the concert hall, plus a suicide bomber.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

The French Medical service reports that medical personnel are reporting to work on their on accord to tend to the injured and counsel them.

Sort of like all those firemen who rushed towards ground zero that morning in an attempt to save lives, am I right?


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 13, 2015)

To bad they were disarmed and could not defend themselves. 

-Geaux


----------



## NLT (Nov 13, 2015)

I hear borders all over Europe slamming shut. Too bad it took this to wake Europe up to the Invasion


----------



## Hancock (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Spot on. Don't agree with many of your posts, but you're right here. Quick and devastating total war. I'm sick of seeing the innocent being slaughtered.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NLT (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Glee? link please


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Fuck it. Nuke 'em.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

How long until France invokes Article 5?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

Choices.  Learn from it...prevent it from happening.  Or...turn it into hate and go after innocents.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

A reporter just said that suicide bombers have never been used in France, until now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> How long until France invokes Article 5?


Context?


----------



## NLT (Nov 13, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> How long until France invokes Article 5?



*Article 5.* The President of the Republic shall ensure due respect for the Constitution. He shall ensure, by his arbitration, the proper functioning of the public authorities and the continuity of the State. He shall be the guarantor of national independence, territorial integrity and due respect for Treaties.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I have no idea WTF you're talking about... glee?

I don't think you even know WTF you're talking about.

Put down the bong.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

These terrorists should know by now that you can't attack America or her allies without devastating consequences. These terrorists fail in their objective to terrorize, they instead bring about unity in all those affected.

Those who have died should be avenged. America should come to the aid of the French in any military endeavor they wish to carry out. America can and should sympathize with them, having had 3000 of its own killed by terrorists like these on 9/11/01.

No more time to be feckless and cowardly. It is time to bring the full might of our militaries to bear on these barbarians. No more. Stand and fight!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

While I would consider going over seas and serving in some fashion that a broke down old fart like me could help, I am still TOTALLY 100% opposed to sending American forces to Europe EVER AGAIN.

They have turned their backs on us too many damned times to be forgiven that quickly. 

Yes, helping as individuals if that is what you want to do, fine, but sending those who did not volunteer for it? No fucking way.

Too much water under that bridge to ever get it back.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> These terrorists should know by now that you can't attack America or her allies without devastating consequences. These terrorists fail in their objective to terrorize, yet they bring about unity in all those affected.
> 
> Those who have died should be avenged. America should come to the aid of the French in any military endeavor they wish to carry out. America can and should sympathize with them, having had 3000 of its own killed by terrorists like these.
> 
> No more time to be feckless and cowardly. Time to bring the full might of our militaries to bear on these barbarians.



ISIS?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> These terrorists should know by now that you can't attack America or her allies without devastating consequences. These terrorists fail in their objective to terrorize, yet they bring about unity in all those affected.
> 
> Those who have died should be avenged. America should come to the aid of the French in any military endeavor they wish to carry out. America can and should sympathize with them, having had 3000 of its own killed by terrorists like these.
> 
> No more time to be feckless and cowardly. Time to bring the full might of our militaries to bear on these barbarians.


Yep, for our own interests, but no troops in France.

Not going to save their stupid asses yet again with American blood, treasure and lives.  Hell no.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > How long until France invokes Article 5?
> ...


Collective defence


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...










There has been no glee save by a few of your progressive buddies.  The rest of the posts here have been very concerned about the victims of this horrible crime.  Take your mock outrage and piss off.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I see a glee from those who are happy to find yet another reason hate Muslims and refugees...


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 13, 2015)

We need to declare war o. Syria and fuck these assholes up. The comments about being in Syria was made the Americans not French. The American band had many flowers there from the U.S.  

-Geaux


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

boedicca said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Democracies are slow to mobilize and take deadly action but its way past time to go in with AN ARMY and annihilate these people. It will not stop until we do.
> ...


A few well placed nukes and we'll outstrip the Holocaust.  A dubious honor to be sure.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you going to tell us that there ISN'T enough reason to hate muslims, as the MASSACRES BY MUSLIMS just continue on and on?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I see a glee from those who are happy to find yet another reason hate Muslims and refugees...



Oh, the poor brown people, eveil white demons always lookin to blame them for everything! What a bunch of racist bastards the French are, why they probably did this to themselves just to have an excuse to round up all the poor little brownies!!!!!

/sarc

You weak minded fools have had your day. It is coming to a close, idiot.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




You mean all those mass shooting massacres we've had in the US lately?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> We need to declare war o. Syria and fuck these assholes up. The comments about being in Syria was made the Americans not French. The American band had many flowers there from the U.S.
> -Geaux



Ummm, this was not done by the state of Syria, but ISIS and they had one guy from Syria that they know of.

Hitting the Syrian government is kind of like shooting the wrong dude for the sake of vengeance when another dude did it.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

*"Terrorists slaughter at least 118 in Paris music hall, 40 others in separate attacks"*

*Terrorists slaughter at least 118 in Paris music hall, 40 others in separate attacks*

*This will never end.*


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


you really see "glee"? I see disgust. Mistrust. Anger. And yes..blame. I bet some moderate muslims knew what was going down but said nothing. Did nothing. There are cells there and someone HAD to know the plans. Yet...silence.
So if you want to see happiness and hate instead of fear, loathing and digust...ok.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So you really want to go there aye... even though you know I'm going to make you look like a complete idiot... OK...

For anyone keeping score 

People killed by radical Muslims on 9/11: 2,996
Muslim-Americans killed "in revenge": 1
Thankfully, an American jury sentenced Mark Stroman to death.  The same cannot be said of many Muslim terrorists such as Lockerbie bomber, Abdelbaset Al Megrahi, who not only have sanctuary in Muslim countries, but are often treated as heroes by devout followers of Muhammad.

Of course, 9/11 was neither the first nor the last time that Muslims have killed Americans on U.S. soil in terror attacks.  In fact, since that day, Muslims have killed at least 66 people in 41 separate acts of terrorism in the United States (by the standards that Muslim-American groups set for hate crimes).  Perhaps more importantly, there have been plenty of mass murder plots against Americans by Islamic terrorists that were thwarted by the FBI, law enforcement and overseas intelligence operations both before and after 9/11, as well as several that were simply botched, such as the attempt to blow up Times Square.

By contrast, Muslim-Americans do not appear to be in any special danger from murderous (non-Muslim) religious fanatics, even in a nation awash in firearms.  Identity groups, such as CAIR, whine incessantly about relatively trivial incidents while turning a blind eye to the horrible violence that is meted out daily in the name of their religion.  This distasteful petulance offers insight not only into the character of Islam, but also the America's impressive religious tolerance.

For anyone wondering about the history of deadly Islamic terror on American soil in the last 45 years, here’s what we could find:



*Date* *Country* *City/State* *Killed* *Injured* *Description*
4/14/1972 USA New York, NY 1 3 Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.
1/19/1973 USA Brooklyn, NY 1 1 Muslim extremists rob a sporting goods store for weapons, gunning down a police officer who responds to the alarm.
7/1/1973 USA Bethesda, MD 1 0 An Israeli diplomat is gunned down in his driveway by Palestinian terrorists.
7/18/1973 USA Washington, DC 8 2 Nation of Islam members shoot seven members of a family to death in cold blood, including four children. A defendant in the case is later murdered in prison on orders from Elijah Muhammad.
10/19/1973 USA Oakland, CA 1 1 Nation of Islam terrorists kidnap a couple and nearly decapitate the man, while raping and leaving the woman for dead.
10/29/1973 USA Berkeley, CA 1 0 A woman is shot repeatedly in the face by Nation of Islam terrorists.
11/25/1973 USA Oakland, CA 1 0 A grocer is killed in his store by Nation of Islam terrorists.
12/11/1973 USA Oakland, CA 1 0 A man is killed by Nation of Islam terrorists while using a phone booth.
12/13/1973 USA Oakland, CA 1 0 A woman is shot to death on the sidewalk by Nation of Islam terrorists.
12/20/1973 USA Oakland, CA 1 0 Nation of Islam terrorists gun down an 81-year-old janitor.
12/22/1973 USA Oakland, CA 2 0 Nation of Islam terrorist kills two people in separate attacks on the same day.
12/24/1973 USA Oakland, CA 1 0 A man is kidnapped, tortured and decapitated by Nation of Islam terrorists.
1/24/1974 USA Oakland, CA 4 1 Five vicious shooting attacks by Nation of Islam terrorists leave three people dead and one paralyzed for life. Three of the victims were women.
4/1/1974 USA Oakland, CA 1 1 A Nation of Islam terrorist shoots at two Salvation Army members, killing a man and injuring a woman.
4/16/1974 USA Ingleside, CA 1 0 A man is killed while helping a friend move by Nation of Islam terrorists.
3/9/1977 USA Washington, DC 1 1 Hanifi Muslims storm three buildings including a B'nai B'rith to hold 134 people hostage. At least two innocents were shot and one died.
7/22/1980 USA Bethesda, MD 1 0 A political dissident is shot and killed in front of his home by an Iranian agent who was an American convert to Islam.
8/31/1980 USA Savou, IL 2 0 An Iranian student guns down his next-door neighbors, a husband and wife.
11/6/1989 USA St. Louis, MO 1 0 A 17-year-old girl is stabbed to death by her parents for bringing 'dishonor' to their family by dating an 'infidel' African-American.
1/31/1990 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A Sunni cleric is assassinated in front of a Tuscon mosque after declaring that two verses of the Qur'an were invalid.
11/5/1990 USA New York City, NY 1 0 An Israeli rabbi is shot to death by a Muslim attacker at a hotel.
1/25/1993 USA Langley, VA 2 3 A Pakistani with Mujahideen ties guns down two CIA agents outside of the headquarters.
2/26/1993 USA New York, NY 6 1040 Islamic terrorists detonate a massive truck bomb under the World Trade Center, killing six people and injuring over 1,000 in an effort to collapse the towers.
3/1/1994 USA Brooklyn, NY 1 0 A Muslim gunman targets a van packed with Jewish boys, killing a 16-year-old.
3/23/1997 USA New York, NY 1 6 A Palestinian leaves an anti-Jewish suicide note behind and travels to the top of the Empire State building where he shoot seven people in a Fedayeen attack.
4/3/1997 USA Lompoc, CA 1 0 A prison guard is stabbed to death by a radical Muslim.
3/17/2000 USA Atlanta, GA 1 1 A local imam and Muslim spiritual leader guns down a deputy sheriff and injures his partner.
9/11/2001 USA Shanksville, PA 40 0 Forty passengers are killed after Islamic radicals hijack the plane in an attempt to steer it into the U.S. Capitol building.
9/11/2001 USA Washington, DC 184 53 Nearly 200 people are killed when Islamic hijackers steer a plane full of people into the Pentagon.
9/11/2001 USA New York, NY 2752 251 Islamic hijackers steer two planes packed with fuel and passengers into the World Trade Center, killing hundreds on impact and eventually killing thousands when the towers collapsed. At least 200 are seriously injured.
3/19/2002 USA Tuscon, AZ 1 0 A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course.
5/27/2002 USA Denton, TX 1 0 Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard.
7/4/2002 USA Los Angeles, CA 2 0 Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people.
9/5/2002 USA Clinton, MD 1 0 A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range.
9/21/2002 USA Montgomery, AL 1 1 Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one.
9/23/2002 USA Baton Rouge, LA 1 0 A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers.
10/2/2002 USA Wheaton, MD 1 0 Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot.
10/3/2002 USA Montgomery County, MD 5 0 Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period.
10/9/2002 USA Manassas, VA 1 1 A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team.
10/11/2002 USA Fredericksburg, VA 1 0 Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas.
10/14/2002 USA Arlington, VA 1 0 A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot.
10/22/2002 USA Aspen Hill, MD 1 0 A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers.
8/6/2003 USA Houston, TX 1 0 After undergoing a 'religious revival', a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man.
12/2/2003 USA Chicago, IL 1 0 A Muslim doctor deliberately allows a Jewish patient to die from an easily treatable condition.
4/13/2004 USA Raleigh, NC 1 4 An angry Muslim runs down five strangers with a car.
4/15/2004 USA Scottsville, NY 1 2 In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.
6/16/2006 USA Baltimore, MD 1 0 A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim medical student in an unprovoked terror attack.
6/25/2006 USA Denver, CO 1 5 Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer.
7/28/2006 USA Seattle, WA 1 5 An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies.
1/1/2008 USA Irving, TX 2 0 A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.
7/6/2008 USA Jonesboro, GA 1 0 A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.
2/12/2009 USA Buffalo, NY 1 0 The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.
4/12/2009 USA Phoenix, AZ 2 0 A man shoots his brother-in-law and another man to death after finding out that they visited a strip club, in contradiction to Islamic values.
6/1/2009 USA Little Rock, AR 1 1 A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.
11/2/2009 USA Glendale, AZ 1 1 A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)
11/5/2009 USA Ft. Hood, TX 13 31 A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.
12/4/2009 USA Binghamton, NY 1 0 A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.
4/14/2010 USA Marquette Park, IL 5 2 After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.
4/30/2011 USA Warren, MI 1 0 A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.
9/11/2011 USA Waltham, MA 3 0 Three Jewish men have their throats slashed by Muslim terrorists.
1/15/2012 USA Houston, TX 1 0 A 30-year-old Christian convert is shot to death by a devout Muslim for helping to convert his daughter.
11/12/2012 USA Houston, TX 1 0 A 28-year-old American man is shot to death by a conservative Muslim over an alleged role in converting a woman to Christianity.
2/7/2013 USA Buena Vista, NJ 2 0 A Muslim targets and beheads two Christian Coptic immigrants.
3/24/2013 USA Ashtabula, OH 1 0 A Muslim convert walks into a church service with a Quran and guns down his Christian father while praising Allah.
4/15/2013 USA Boston, MA 3 264 Foreign-born Muslims describing themselves as 'very religious' detonate two bombs packed with ball bearings at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and causing several more to lose limbs.
4/19/2013 USA Boston, MA 1 1 Jihadists gun down a university police officer sitting in his car.
8/4/2013 USA Richmond, CA 1 0 A convert "on a mission from Allah" stabs a store clerk to death.
3/6/2014 USA Port Bolivar, TX 2 0 A Muslim man shoots his lesbian daughter and her lover to death and leaves a copy of the Quran open to a page condemning homosexuality.
4/27/2014 USA Skyway, WA 1 0 A 30-year-old man is murdered by a Muslim fanatic.
6/1/2014 USA Seattle, WA 2 0 Two homosexuals are murdered by an Islamic extremist.
6/25/2014 USA West Orange, NJ 1 0 A 19-year-old college student is shot to death 'in revenge' for Muslim deaths overseas.
9/25/2014 USA Moore, OK 1 1 A Sharia advocate beheads a woman after calling for Islamic terror and posting an Islamist beheading photo.
7/16/2015 USA Chattanooga 5 2 A 'devout Muslim' stages a suicide attack on a recruiting center at a strip mall and a naval center which leaves five dead.
(3,106 killed by Muslims in America in 75 terror attacks)

List of Islamic Terror Attacks in America


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You mean all those mass shooting massacres we've had in the US lately?


Do you know the difference between a suicidal lone gunman going to a libtard created gun free zone and shooting people because he wants to go out in flames, vrs a coordinated attack by military trained terrorists that kill hundreds of people and maim hundreds more, right?

And they will get here, dude, promise, especially with all you libtards running everything right now in HS.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I see a glee from those who are happy to find yet another reason hate Muslims and refugees...



Can you blame them? Having been witnesses to one of the single largest mass casualty terrorist attacks in American history, their anger, not glee, is understandable, and seeing this happen to someone else in another country only stokes that anger.

Am I gleeful? No. Because there are civilized, I stress, _civilized,_ Muslims out there who will experience more anger and condescension directed at them after these attacks, and I feel sorry for them because of that.

But to say people are happy to have an excuse to hate these people is a bit much.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You mean all those mass shooting massacres we've had in the US lately?
> ...


Yes...the difference is we excuse the one and not the other.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




and the glee of muslims for the attacks on europe and calls for US blood.  Or did you miss that?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Assad must be tap dancing over this


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...










I don't.  I see a very real concern for the victims and justifiable anger at a attack on innocent people.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm sure you didn't, since you are quite gleeful for attacks on Muslims.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



"The blood of Americans is best" they said.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Look at the posts West.  How many are "real concern" and how many are simply a vehicle for hate?  Seriously...maybe I'm jaded but I'm not seeing a lot of distinction here.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

I see no glee I see fear, mistrust and anger. That is a normal reaction to an abnormal and horrific situation


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> I see no glee I see fear, mistrust and anger. That is a normal reaction to an abnormal and horrific situation



From some yes.  From others?  Seriously?  You are, I know, familiar with their posting history and should know better.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




expected more that two dozen collaborator and at least a dozen terrorist that carried out the attacks.

no chatter for intelligence to pick up before hand?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...










There are plenty of loons who will use whatever happens to justify their hatred.  I am not talking about them because there is no talking to unreasonable people.  That's why we classify them as unreasonable.  But the rest of the posts are from otherwise normal people who are disgusted by yet another act of jihadist terror.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Are you a muslim?

Because I don't quite get your disconnect of what just happened and your apparent defense of islam.


----------



## KevinMcCarthyToo (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



This is from a blog, not a credible news outlet.  Keep trying.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I see no glee I see fear, mistrust and anger. That is a normal reaction to an abnormal and horrific situation
> ...



You are the only one I see here more concerned for the Muslims than you are for those who died in these attacks. 

Your zeal is misplaced.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Look at the posts West.  How many are "real concern" and how many are simply a vehicle for hate?  Seriously...maybe I'm jaded but I'm not seeing a lot of distinction here.


You are seeing what you are predisposed to see, dude.

I think after dozens of terrorist attacks in the USA and hundreds in Europe and the ME, we have complete justification in indiscriminately hating every one of their worthless asses. Most of them hated us decades ago and we had done nothing to them to earn it other than being 'Franks'.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Using the death of all these innocents as a vehicle for hate on a message board? That is over the top.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Perhaps I'm seeing in some of it a rabid attack against a group because of who they are, not what they've done.  Terrorists need to be stopped.  Many of the refugees are desperately in need and fleeing the same things that attacked Paris.  I don't know West.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> This is from a blog, not a credible news outlet.  Keep trying.


That is ad hominem bullshit. The facts are presented, if you can refute them then do so, but you dont get off with some generic broad slam on those who present the facts to you, dude.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I see no glee I see fear, mistrust and anger. That is a normal reaction to an abnormal and horrific situation
> ...


Sure I have seen haters but this is too macabre and horrific for those types of random hate and fear mongering posts.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


How is that a "defense of Islam"


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

KevinMcCarthyToo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You keep trying, because the same list can be found in hundreds of different places on the internet, and it's fact.

Dumbass.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the posts West.  How many are "real concern" and how many are simply a vehicle for hate?  Seriously...maybe I'm jaded but I'm not seeing a lot of distinction here.
> ...



We haven't had "dozens of terrorist attacks" from them - most of our terrorist attacks have been home grown American loonies.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I can assure you that 1.5 billion Muslims are not celebrating these deaths. Yet the haters will use this as another excuse to post their anti Muslim rants


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Using the death of all these innocents as a vehicle for hate on a message board? That is over the top.


No, not for a libtard, not really, not at all.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


>





*THE BLOODY SIEGE OF DAMASCUS*


*



*


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



There is a difference between Islam and extremism - it doesn't take a Muslim to note it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Simply not true, most of the Muslim attacks have been by immigrants, like the nuitcase at Fort Hood that you libtards insist was just 'work place violence', lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> There is a difference between Islam and extremism - it doesn't take a Muslim to note it.


When over 80% of Egyptians support a death penalty for leaving ISlam and support imposing Sharia law, there is no significant difference between the terrorists and your so-called moderate Islamists.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

The Eiffel Tower has gone dark in remembrance of the dead. May they all (except for the terrorists) rest in peace.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Had one or more of your relatives been murdered just now, you'd hate too, and don't tell me you wouldn't.

You want to keep looking at the world through your rose colored glasses until exactly that happens, until it hits you right between your eyes, because you've been thoroughly indoctrinated into warped liberal think.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 13, 2015)

Rob Lowe being attacked by anti-Whites for this tweet - 

Quote:
*Rob Lowe* ‏@*RobLowe*3h3 hours ago Oh, NOW France closes its borders. #*Hollande*


Good for him.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Hate was on display today.
Hate was on display on 9/11.
A Hate for anyone who doesn't believe as they do.  To kill all non believers of their faith.  Even if they are Muslims who's version of Islam is the real one and not others...........

We have seen this for many decades now..........And the Caliphates of this Hate since Mohamed..............and throughout history the only way it ended..........was people saying enough and Killing them................

I say Revenge is needed, and the destruction of ISIS and all orgs like them to end the current Caliphate with a multi national force............to let them know that we will not sit idly by and allow them to kill around the globe without paying a price for it.............

If you classify that as Hate..............then so be it..............I will lose no sleep seeing these vermin bombed into dust..........I don't want to rebuild them afterward.........I simply want them dead...............

Take it anyway you will.  I simply don't care.........It is the mindset of people like you that has prevented the world from dealing with this.............and gong in and doing what needs to be done....................and so it spreads........

This will not be the last attack like this........there will be more.......Millions flooded Europe............and of those millions I'm sure there are a lot of them ready to do the same thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> it doesn't take a Muslim to note it



But it takes a Muslim to carry it out. It doesn't matter what country they come from.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN JUDAISM AND ZIONISM. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


,


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


BULL SHIT... I just proved you wrong, and now you're going to attempt to ignore it?

Ain't gonna hold water...


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Not at all gleeful, but realistic and I see it as expected by these events.

I expect life for muslims in europe will be hard for the near future.  That a few clerics condemn these attacks is little comfort to the family of the dead or souring to the county.

I haven't see enough bloodshed that I want to see more?

I do foresee there will be more blood though.  No glee

I'm not encouraging bombing by ISIS or attacks on France, not encouraging retaliation, but I understand and expect many people want and will take their anger out on muslims in general.  Fear of refugees and muslims is highly elevated and it won't take much for violence to erupt.

This puts all the west on razors edge.

Observation, not glee.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Eiffel Tower has gone dark in remembrance of the dead. May they all (except for the terrorists) rest in peace.







SYRIA HAS GONE DARK - BECAUSE THE US , AND FRANCE BELIEVE IN ATTACKING A SMALL COUNTRY THAT CAN NOT FIGHT BACK



.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If that was true, then why haven't we seen TOTAL backlash FROM MUSLIMS against this sort of thing?

We HAVEN'T, so I don't believe muslims really object to the extremist muslims doing all this killing. They SILENTLY APPROVE.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You're probably right - it's just that those who are gleeful and hateful, have very shrill voices.  It's a horrible thing allaround.  That's all I can say


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Muslims are diverse and are also the primary victims of groups like ISIS.

When they speak up, the likes of you ignore it.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 13, 2015)

*Not sure if this xenforo platform version accepts live feed from there but here goes...
*


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



ISIS kills more Muslims than Christians


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I'm concerned for evryone and for the future.  Is that so hard to comprehend?  Events like these have multiple victims - those affected in the immediacy and those affected down the road in the aftermath.  Do you even fucking care?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Do you even fucking care?



I do. I mourn the dead. 

The question here is---do you care?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



That is ridiculous, he is simply stating the obvious. There are many here that use even THIS as some us vs them mental crapfest. Only blinders can keep someone from seeing it.

Wake up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



??


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You're scraping the bottom of the barrel now. That's lame.

ALL this KILLING and BLOOD THIRSTY MURDERING keeps coming from ONE CULT... ISLAM... PERIOD... and it just keeps HAPPENING, OVER and OVER and OVER... MURDERING... SAWING PEOPLE'S HEADS OFF ENMASS... BURNING PEOPLE ALIVE IN A CAGE... GUNNING DOWN *CHILDREN* LAYING ON THE GROUND... ON AND ON!

And then here comes you leftists DEFENDING them, with NO MENTION to the BLOOD THIRSTY KILLING they JUST DID... AGAIN... you're more concerned about the KILLERS than the VICTIMS.

You really are a disgusting sons a bitch. I'm done talking with the shitty likes of you.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That is fine with me, I'll scrape you off my shoe then.

What I said was simply the truth.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> When they speak up, the likes of you ignore it.



The only speaking I hear is in the form of violent terrorism like this. I hear of Muslims celebrating this act of barbarism. Where are the ones condemning these attacks?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Gee...no one kills other people.....just Muslims.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I see a glee from those who are happy to find yet another reason hate Muslims and refugees...
> ...



Coyote, you asked if I cared. I do. Read carefully.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Places all over the world , in solidarity are showing the French flag ....this is one of them


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Hancock (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Tonight in Paris? Yes

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Go ahead, play stupid, that's easy for you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Pray for Paris


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What you said was disgusting. You're more concerned the islamic scum that did the murdering than the victims of the attack.

You're sickening and pathetic.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Geraldo took his rose colored glasses off tonight. He even said Trump is right and would do something about it and Obama needs to wake the fuck up. Not exactly those words, but close enough.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Seriously?

ISIS’s Gruesome Muslim Death Toll


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



 I'm concerned with all innocent victims.

Are you?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Should it matter who they're killing? Murder is murder. Terrorism is terrorism. Religion? Islam? Judaism? Christianity? Doesn't matter. These terrorists kill indiscriminately.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



If I had relatives murdered I hope I would have the sense and humanity to recognize that the only ones to blame would be the ones who killed them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I'm concerned with all innocent victims.



No you're not.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



EXACTLY.

That is what I've been saying.

And the only one's responsible are the terrorists.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned with all innocent victims.
> ...



Like you fucking know you sanctimonius prig.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's good you make that clear right about now.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2015)

007 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




One of her favorite collage students.. CAIR has a habit of defending muslim scum


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's always been clear.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hah! I do know! You made it clear! You were the one coming in here acting all sanctimonious. You were wailing about all those poor Muslims, caring not one iota about the victims.

You were pontificating to all of us, remaining unsympathetic to people here who witnessed 9/11 and how they must feel seeing this happen to someone else.

Don't preach to me woman.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Thanks sweetcheeks - I knew I could count on you for an out of context nonsequiter


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned with all innocent victims.
> ...


If you speak for others...can others speak for you?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Like you - railing on about evil Muslims with nothing to say about victims?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yeah right.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I showed concern for the victims right off the bat. It took you what? An hour? An hour to finally be called off that perch of yours and finally shift your focus to the victims?

You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You're a terrorist apologist, when these attacks happens you're the first person to come running in defending the muslim scum


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


That's the CAIR way


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Perhaps you weren't reading my posts. And this post only reiterates your lack of sympathy for the victims. Don't you dare. I can sense the sarcasm.

Did I ever once say all Muslims were evil? Are you so consumed with emotion that you can't quote me correctly?

It's funny how you resort to tu quoque when you've been plastered through and through by other posters on this thread for your lack of sympathy.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2015)

Oy

I think there is nothing left to talk about now except maybe feeling really bad for those poor people not going home tonight because they are dead.

Tonight is a new beginning of....something really bad.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> When they speak up, the likes of you ignore it.


Then surely you can find thousands of videos that show moderate Muslims celebrating American victories and deploring ISIS abuses, other than the King of Jordan, a truly stand up guy.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

Thread Titles:

*France seals borders, Muslims on murderous rampage*
*President Obama Stands Firmly With Jihadists As Death Toll Climbs In Paris*
*Muslim Rampage - Paris Burns*
* Muslim Terror excused*
*The events in Paris are the reason we should NOT take any Muslim refugees from the middle east*


Can't find anything expressing sorrow or condolences for the French victims.


----------



## Hancock (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oy
> 
> I think there is nothing left to talk about now except maybe feeling really bad for those poor people not going home tonight because they are dead.
> 
> Tonight is a new beginning of....something really bad.


The JV team just moved to Varsity...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > When they speak up, the likes of you ignore it.
> ...



Google is your friend.  Google "Muslims condemn extremis" or "violence" etc and you'll find plenty of examples.  They've been asked for in multiple threads and duly ignored so I am not going to research them again.


----------



## abu afak (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ..
> We haven't had "dozens of terrorist attacks" from them - most of our terrorist attacks have been home grown American loonies.


Wow, what a strong point you make!
Alas not proportionally less.
*1% of the population, Muslims, are responsible for 35% of the US terror attack victims.*
Meaning/CONFIRMING Muslims, are Inordinately Violent/Terrorist.
Even WITHOUT 9/11.... (98% with 9/11)

There were also 69 FOILED Muslim Terror plots since 2001.
69th Known Islamist Terror Plot and the Ongoing Spike in Terrorism Should Force Congress to Finally Confront the Terror Threat
Arresting Hundreds and saving at least THOUSANDS of Lives.

Currently, the FBI says there are ISIS investigations going on in "ALL 50 States"
Thirteen states have had arrests of same.
This year, a July 4th plot was foiled which, alone, would have killed hundreds.

The Usual Coyote Leftist/Islamist/apologist PC garbage
Islam is Wildly and Inordinately more Intolerant and Violent.
`


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> When they speak up, the likes of you ignore it.



When people kill scores of people in the name of their religion, nobody can ignore it. The condemnations and apologies thereafter are nothing but hollow platitudes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

What do you think is so funny Coyote? Hmm? What you said here in this thread tonight revealed a lot about your character.

If I were you I'd be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > When they speak up, the likes of you ignore it.
> ...


ISIS? Muslims from Kurdistan launched a ground attack against ISIS at Sinjar the other day.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

abu afak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...



The same FBI also notes that the vast majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are homegrown non-Islamic, doofus.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> What do you think is so funny Coyote? Hmm?



Your sanctimonius B.S.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Google is your friend.  Google "Muslims condemn extremis" or "violence" etc and you'll find plenty of examples.  They've been asked for in multiple threads and duly ignored so I am not going to research them again.


So basically they are so few and far between you cant even pull up a bookmark and show s a few?

I appreciate your inelegant concession of the point, dude.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Google is your friend.  Google "Muslims condemn extremis" or "violence" etc and you'll find plenty of examples.  They've been asked for in multiple threads and duly ignored so I am not going to research them again.
> ...



Learn to read.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The same FBI also notes that the vast majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are homegrown non-Islamic, doofus.


That the same FBI from the Department of Just-us that refused to classify the Ft Hood attacks as terrorist?

Not impressed.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Did.

Did I miss your link to some of those videos?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The same FBI also notes that the vast majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are homegrown non-Islamic, doofus.
> ...



You're impressed enough to like them as a source when it reflects your own bias.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> ISIS? Muslims from Kurdistan launched a ground attack against ISIS at Sinjar the other day.


So you think that proves that they love us?

No, dude, they want our military aid to eventually use against our ally Turkey.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think is so funny Coyote? Hmm?
> ...



Heh. You're upset. You're pouting.

Whether you know this or not, any religion, whether it be Christianity, Judaism, or Islam, have their own extremists. But yet they remain part of that religion.

So when someone says "Muslims killed those people in Paris", they're right. Don't try to play it down. Don't take this as a blanket condemnation of Islam, but members of Islam did commit this atrocity.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Again - learn to read.

I'm not going to do the same research again and again and again.  Google is simple - plug in a few terms and you'll find a wealth of information.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

And here is Wembley Stadium  also showing solidarity with their French brothers and sisters


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Google is your friend.  Google "Muslims condemn extremis" or "violence" etc and you'll find plenty of examples.  They've been asked for in multiple threads and duly ignored so I am not going to research them again.
> ...


Muslims are dying in the fight against ISIS. They are sacrificing their lives to destroy ISIS. 

These terrorists are evil scum and they kill Muslims every single day. 

The Middle East is a shit hole and it has bred some real nasty sons of a bitches who are as bad as the fucking Nazis, Japs, and Khmer Rouge. But the vast majority of Muslims living in the Middle East are the victims of both these scum and the scumbag dictators like Bashir Al Assad.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You're impressed enough to like them as a source when it reflects your own bias.


There are some things that even the FBI wont lie about, but it isnt the gun running, dope smuggling or militia entrapment that they typically do.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Of course every religion has it's extremists.  But how many religions get defined by their extremists?

I've yet to see you pretend Christianity and Judaism do.

Are all religions defined by their extremists?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


None of that proves that they love us, lol, not even remotely.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Reports are coming in saying that ISIS was in fact behind the attacks.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You're impressed enough to like them as a source when it reflects your own bias.
> ...



So, when they don't lie it magically happens to be the things you agree with?  Oh come on...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Reports are coming in saying that ISIS was in fact behind the attacks.



I'm not the least bit surprised.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Of course every religion has it's extremists.  But how many religions get defined by their extremists?
> 
> I've yet to see you pretend Christianity and Judaism do.
> 
> Are all religions defined by their extremists?



Over 80% of Egyptian Muslims want people who convert from Islam to be executed.

Why dont you wake the hell up and see the huge difference, dude?

There is no such thing as a moderate Muslim.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS? Muslims from Kurdistan launched a ground attack against ISIS at Sinjar the other day.
> ...


What's your solution. The Kurds just want to be left the fuck alone. But nobody wants them to have a country. And ISIS invaded their land so they're kicking ISIS in the ass.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Knock it off with the guilt tripping. Seriously. 

No, we disown our extremists. I don't see Islam doing that. Whether it be fear of retribution, complicity, or something else---none of them disown their extremists.


----------



## abu afak (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That's no answer you Disgraceful apologist skeeve.
*I* quoted the stats and the rates in the post you Dishonestly just 'answered'.
*Your posts spit on the Truth and Western Graves.
Your apologism is Traitorous. *
Cut the Charade and Face East when you post.
`


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

I have to eat dinner. But I don't have much of an appetite tonight, and you can only imagine why.

Later.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Of course every religion has it's extremists.  But how many religions get defined by their extremists?
> ...


What's your solution?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> So, when they don't lie it magically happens to be the things you agree with?  Oh come on...


No, it doesnt magically happen. I follow the data and often times the FBI covers up inconvenient facts and stifles whistleblowers.

Remember Richard Jewel?

Remember the fiasco with the contamination in their forensics lab?

Yeah, I bet you do, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I'm not the least bit surprised.


But apparently your President is.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

abu afak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Get a grip and stop the hysterics.

The majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are not Islamist - they are homies.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > So, when they don't lie it magically happens to be the things you agree with?  Oh come on...
> ...



Sure I do - yet you are perfectly happy to accept without question their stats on Islamic extremists?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are not Islamist - they are homies.


OK, then what is the count of Muslim vrs nonMuslim terroist attacks and location of each incident?

List of Islamic Terror Attacks in America


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Seriously dude?  You do not disown your extremists - some of then you celebrate with a "we condemn BUT..." sort of apologetic.

"None of then" disown their extremists?  Do a little research before coming out with something that retarded.  Seriously.  Google is your friend.  And please, dump the sanctimonious b.s.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 13, 2015)

RIP victims


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are not Islamist - they are homies.
> ...




For a start, how about a less biased source - like the FBI?


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> I have to eat dinner. But I don't have much of an appetite tonight, and you can only imagine why.
> 
> Later.


These scumbags who did this are sick sub humans who need to be thrown in a jail cell to rot for 60 years.  No martyrdom for them. Just stick them in a supermax and let them rot. Of course some will be shot dead and will not be missed. 

If there is a Hell, a special place awaits Abu Mukar Al Baghdadi or whatever that asshole's name is. And Jihad John is already there waiting for his master.


----------



## abu afak (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:
			
		

> Get a grip and stop the hysterics.
> *The majority of terrorist attacks on US soil are not Islamist - they are homies.*


*I already answered that NON-point you DISHONEST POS.*
AGAIN
*""Wow, what a strong point you make!
Alas not PROPORTIONATELY less.
1% of the population, Muslims, are responsible for 35% of the US terror attack victims.
Meaning/CONFIRMING Muslims, are Inordinately Violent/Terrorist.
Even WITHOUT 9/11.... (98% with 9/11)

There were also 69 FOILED Muslim Terror plots since 2001.
69th Known Islamist Terror Plot and the Ongoing Spike in Terrorism Should Force Congress to Finally Confront the Terror Threat
Arresting Hundreds and saving at least THOUSANDS of Lives.

Currently, the FBI says there are ISIS investigations going on in "ALL 50 States"
Thirteen states have had arrests of same.
This year, a July 4th plot was foiled which, alone, would have killed hundreds.

The Usual Coyote Leftist/Islamist/apologist PC garbage
Islam is Wildly and Inordinately more Intolerant and Violent.""
*​*and DISHONEST Coyote has NO answer except to UNWITtingly confirm what I said.
`*


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 13, 2015)

#FrenchLivesMatter


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




but many don't make the distinction.  They see muslim violence and not enough moderate muslims standing up against them, but standing on the sidelines holding their tongue.  The majority of muslims need to stand up and say no.

Why are so many letting the non-muslims carry the burden to end the radicals and extremists speaking hate against the west?  Why should the west open their doors to "refugees" they know nothing about and it is know many of them are ISIS infiltrator and not genuine refugees.  There is almost a million refugees trying to enter europe and a third are ISIS or extremist.  People should not be scared?  They shouldn't care?  They should let them all it even with the threat of terrorism?

How many more Paris like attacks should europe suffer for the sake of "refugees"?

Sweden want their muslims out and refuse refugees.  Even Germany can't take them all.  They did not expect hundreds of thousand, but thought a few thousand only would try to enter.

Refugees expect and are even suing for welfare and benefits like citizens are allowed.  They want to free ride, but europe should not be concerned?  Refugees except special treatment because of their faith at the cost of the majority of christians or other religions already there.  They want special laws and not conformity to the state laws.

How is this supposed to make the citizens of those countries feel?  Warm and fuzzy for the muslims?

Sympathy is one thing, invasion and conquest totally another.

Terrorism is an invasion.  France suffered from an invasion and attempted conquest of their people by outsiders.  Thousands of muslims cheer the attacks and europe is supposed to welcome unconditionally more muslims into their countries?

It is one thing to know not all muslims are like that, and other to not care what kind of muslims are entering their neighborhoods.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

New York pays tribute to Paris


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



where do you get that?

The FBI is led by political apointees. Truth is not their specialty.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You  know, some of this is not so different than what they used to say about Jewish refugees in WW2, when the concern then was Anarchist Terrorism.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I just saw on the news that One World Trade Center is lit up in honor of the victims.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Refugees except special treatment because of their faith at the cost of the majority of christians or other religions already there. They want special laws and not conformity to the state laws.



What special laws and what special treatment and at what cost?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I keep hearing different numbers on the final death count.  Some are saying 158 and some are saying into the 160s.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...









Boy, do you have that correct.  The nastiest are by far the loudest and shrillest and as I said they are unreasonable so they are best left ignored.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Not to mention Iraqi forces which have made some inroads against ISIS, Iran, Assad's troops, Egypt, the UAE, Jordan, etc, etc.  So far all the real "boots on the ground" have been Muslim, also that vast majority of those killed by ISIS are Muslim. 
As for deploring ISIS:
Think Muslims Haven’t Condemned ISIS? Think Again - Common Word, Common Lord

Muslims DO Speak Out, We're Just Not Listening

More Muslim Groups Voice Willingness To Combat Extremism In Their Faith


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...










"Don't preach to me woman"!  Now you're starting to sound like a jihadi.  Just sayin....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> Boy, do you have that correct.  The nastiest are by far the_* loudest and shrillest*_ and as I said they are unreasonable so they are best left ignored.


Lol, that talent you have for hearing electronic font is just amazing!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I hope that was sarcasm.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't want the US to go to war over this.  I just want us to put a halt to immigration from those questionable areas in the ME, especially with the latest "wave" we are expected to receive.  Yeesh.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> "Don't preach to me woman"!  Now you're starting to sound like a jihadi.  Just sayin....


I think a jihadi would sound more like 'Woman, do you dare speak back to your Master? Where is that Cat O'Nine Tails?'


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates


President *François Hollande*, who was at the Stade de France at the time of the assaults, said:
We are going to lead a war which will be pitiless. Because when terrorists are capable of committing such atrocities they must be certain that they are facing a determined France, a united France, a France that is together and does not let itself be moved, even if today we express infinite sorrow.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




You ave not been following all the attacks, attempted attacks or the news reports on terrorism.  Sorry on this point you are wrong.  Even those who were americans are being influenced by those from outside and convinced they should serve the others and not their country, america.  They become foreign agents infiltrating our country.  Traitors.

Even a few bad one can taint the way we see all muslims for fear of more attacks.  It is normal to be suspicious of those who do not integrate into society but show more loyalty to other faiths and other countries instead.  Groups that call for the death of americans or those from the west in general

The vast majority of muslims have not exactly made the country feel loving to them or their ways.  It takes time and each act of terrorism around the world and each new report make that time even longer.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

ISIS needs to be eradicated but no easy solutions.  Putin certainly isn't aiming at them.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The VAST majority of Muslims in the US have done nothing wrong - nothing to earn your criticism.  They've been good American citizens.  Why the hate?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> You ave not been following all the attacks, attempted attacks or the news reports on terrorism.  Sorry on this point you are wrong.  Even those who were americans are being influenced by those from outside and convinced they should serve the others and not their country, america.  They become foreign agents infiltrating our country.  Traitors.
> 
> Even a few bad one can taint the way we see all muslims for fear of more attacks.  It is normal to be suspicious of those who do not integrate into society but show more loyalty to other faiths and other countries instead.  Groups that call for the death of americans or those from the west in general
> 
> The vast majority of muslims have not exactly made the country feel loving to them or their ways.  It takes time and each act of terrorism around the world and each new report make that time even longer.



Are you talking to me, pilgrim?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ISIS needs to be eradicated but no easy solutions.  Putin certainly isn't aiming at them.


What is your solution?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS needs to be eradicated but no easy solutions.  Putin certainly isn't aiming at them.
> ...



I don't have one - it's not an easy problem to solve at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates
> 
> 
> President *François Hollande*, who was at the Stade de France at the time of the assaults, said:
> We are going to lead a war which will be pitiless. Because when terrorists are capable of committing such atrocities they must be certain that they are facing a determined France, a united France, a France that is together and does not let itself be moved, even if today we express infinite sorrow.



I keep wondering why it is so difficult to take out a rag tag team of terrorists.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Kurds, yazidi and christians have suffered the most from ISIS.  Syrians have suffered from Assad and hezbullah.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No one said it is easy............You have NO SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 13, 2015)

They didn't call him "no drama Obama" for nothing. Did anyone listen to Barry Hussein's response to the terrorist attack? It might have been a clogged up freaking toilet in the White House. There was no emotion or outrage or anything to indicate that he really cared about what happened. It was like one of those monotonous robotic messages you get when you call an insurance company.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates
> ...


ROE


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates
> ...


isis was that now they're not, thanks to a president who doesn't give a shit


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


>




being sung all over france right now.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



ISIS kills anyone that does not adhere to their exact brand of religion.  By far, the largest number of victims have been fellow Mulsims.

ISIS’s Gruesome Muslim Death Toll


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Do you?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



???  I don't know what that is.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Muslims are killing each other all over the middle east... What was the point again?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




That was his little girl in the thick of the attack.  He is probably at the airport waiting for clearance to enter french airspace and save his daughter.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Your point?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Jroc said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Oh, I know that we have inadvertently helped them more than likely.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I asked you first, and you refuse to engage................

I said many times what needs to be done, and you have criticized me for saying so.............Using the Straw man argument saying I hate all Muslims....................which you are using again on this thread..................

You know what must be done.................but refuse to state it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


RULES OF ENGAGEMENT.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates
> ...



Well ISIS isn't so rag tag anymore,  they make millions through oil now,  their doing their best to spread out now like a cancer, so its going to be tougher.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates
> ...



Because we aren't willing to exterminate them, or what group spawned them.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




muslim society is disfunctional and too many are murderous, barbarians, that should be eliminated from this earth, and you want 10s of thousands more here?


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Plus they are supported by Obama.
so
they lack nothing ...that's  how it is.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

skye said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Lack nothing and control quite a bit through terror


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Thread Titles:
> 
> *France seals borders, Muslims on murderous rampage*
> *President Obama Stands Firmly With Jihadists As Death Toll Climbs In Paris*
> ...




They were muslims terrorist carryout several coordinated attacks killing more than a hundred people.

You want us to call them misunderstood natives of France who were not influenced or acting on the behest of terrorist from other part of the world?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Only one rule of engagement for these animals and that is annihilation.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

When you equate all Muslims to ISIS, ISIS wins.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Annihilation of whom in particular?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



My statement was that ISIS needs to be destroyed - that doesn't mean I know what needs to be done.  I don't.  It's a complicated situation that can't be resolved without the regional powers stepping up to the plate.  The "easy" answer is "nuke 'em"  - but like most easy answeres it's neither realistic nor practical nor a solution.

Where did I say you hate all Muslims?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




BIG LIST of Muslim terror attacks in U.S. since 9/11


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> When you equate all Muslims to ISIS, ISIS wins.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 13, 2015)

I didn't know Jews were known for mass murders.  Please.





Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Thread Titles:
> ...



Where exactly has anyone said we should call terrorists "misunderstood"?  Please provide a link to your claim or admit you are lying.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Terrorists bruddah Terrorists

Now please stop wasting my time trying figure out if I am posting hate posts, I just do not like terrorists .


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

depotoo said:


> I didn't know Jews were known for mass murders.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The anarchist movement was the terrorist organization of it's time and responsible for bombings that killed people.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 13, 2015)

Rag tag?  Have you researched their finances?  Their leaders?





ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > All attackers dead, police say, after shootings and explosions kill at least 150 in Paris – live updates
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You have used that straw man argument on many other threads in the past............Including at me when I said we should carpet bomb ISIS strong holds in Northern Syria...........or similar posts...................

You haven't done so in this thread..................

Riddle me this..................When you want them Destroyed........doesn't that mean kill them................They are in Northern Syria...........Head of the Snake........................what is so difficult to figure.......................


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

One would think that a well organized military would have no problems at all just taking them out.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



With them working for a Muslim in the White House, Jarret, I dont see why anyone should consider them unbiased.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Link?



> You haven't done so in this thread..................
> 
> 
> Riddle me this..................When you want them Destroyed........doesn't that mean kill them................They are in Northern Syria...........Head of the Snake........................what is so difficult to figure.......................



You seem to see "destruction" as nothing more than a bombing.  That doesn't address the underlying problems that led to their creation and ability to gain territory.

Toppling Saddam was some sort of misguided "Head of the Snake" campaign that led to far worse consequences.

How would you prevent such unanticipated consequences?

You llike to throw "strawman" around alot - asking questions like these is not a strawman.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think these types of groups have existed for a very long time in the ME.  Not this particular group, but others.  They are basically a bunch of tribes who do nothing but fight with one another about  . . . everything and have been fighting for a very long time.  They just have new enemies in addition to the old ones now.  They've spread their wings.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Jews were look for a safe place to Iive in peace and security where they could practice their faith.

Jews did not come as terrorist but builders and investors.  They came to improve and modernize, to share their knowledge and skills.  They were greeter by some with abuse and death.

Some even suspected them as german infiltrators and not as refugees.

Now muslim are seem as infiltrators because a large percentage of the refugees are infiltrators and not refugees.  They need to be vetted and those willing to work and improve the countries can be given entry, but those who want to bleed the countries and cause harm should not be given open access.

It is not about being mean but being smart and careful.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> That is ad hominem bullshit. The facts are presented, if you can refute them then do so, but you dont get off with some generic broad slam on those who present the facts to you, dude.





JimBowie1958 said:


> No, not for a libtard, not really, not at all.




UnHm.


----------



## namvet (Nov 13, 2015)

an elderly gentleman of 83, arrived in Paris by plane.
At French Customs, he took a few minutes to locate his passport
in his carry on.


"You have been to France before, monsieur?" the customs officer asked 
sarcastically.


Mr. Whiting
admitted that he had been to France 
previously.


"Then you should know enough to have your passport ready."


The American said, "The last time I was here, I didn't have to show it."


"Impossible. Americans always have to show their passports on arrival in France !"


The American senior gave the Frenchman a long hard look. Then he 
quietly explained, ''Well, when I came ashore at Omaha Beach on D-Day in 
1944 to help liberate this country, I couldn't find a single Frenchmen 
to show a passport to"

You could have heard a pin drop.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I'm not playing the link game tonight..............going back in time where you used the straw man to attack various posters including me........I'm sure more posters are used to your tactics.............

I never wanted to occupy Iraq...........From the onset I said get in, kill as many as possible and get the hell out...............Using Israel as an example to how it would end....................And that is how it played out.................Once our strategy was to take the country and rebuild it, which I didn't agree with, then I hoped for an outcome that probably couldn't happen because they rule by religion there and would never go the route of the Democracy in our terms.....................But going cold turkey in Iraq, allowed this to expand..............and the world not dealing with Syria gave them the refugee crisis.....................

If the world goes in and deals with it with a large force, then the area can be taken and large numbers of ISIS will die...............but as I have stated in many threads.............they will come back........Fire Ants in the yard theory.   If you do nothing to fire ants they will take over your yard...........If you wipe them out from time to time, they will still come back..........but you can't ignore the ants and will have to take them out from time to time..........................

Caliphates have been going on because America was even a blip on the radar...........and they will continue to happen because that is their culture..............

You don't prevent the unanticipated Consequences.........you smack them the hell down and leave.............and when it returns you smack it down at earlier stages to prevent it's growth............It has grown because the world refused  to ACT.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Jews were seen as infiltrators then.  Muslims are seen as infiltrators now.  The perception and subsequent rhetoric is the same.  The only difference is the name of the group.  *The language and fears are exactly the same.*

http://www.economist.com/node/4292760


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Sorry...the behavior is completely different...muslims come into a country and refuse to assimilate...Jews become peaceful members of the society.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hutch Starskey said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > That is ad hominem bullshit. The facts are presented, if you can refute them then do so, but you dont get off with some generic broad slam on those who present the facts to you, dude.
> ...


'ad hominem' is not the same thing as 'name calling'. It is a logical fallacy where one dismisses facts or arguments by attacking the messenger as illegitimate, like when libtards say a story is not tue because it is from world net daily or a Kluxer said it so it must be false.

lololol


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> You don't prevent the unanticipated Consequences.........you smack them the hell down and leave.............and when it returns you smack it down at earlier stages to prevent it's growth............It has grown because the world refused  to ACT.



Exactly how do you propose to do that?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Most Muslims come in as peaceful members of society.

The only difference is perception.

Yesterday's anarchists are todays jihadists.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't prevent the unanticipated Consequences.........you smack them the hell down and leave.............and when it returns you smack it down at earlier stages to prevent it's growth............It has grown because the world refused  to ACT.
> ...


How the hell do you think.................Find as many as possible and kill them.................

Do you go out and say not all fire ants are bad in your yard win you put poison on them?

Your Pysc babble is humorous, as you still refuse to say what needs to be said................

You use PC to say they need to be destroyed, then bitch at me saying how when I say go in and kill them.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Do you really believe that?  So, what has happened in France?  This isn't the first problem they've had with the Muslims.  I'm also remembering smaller problems not of the scope of this particular incident, of course.  I believe that there are many who take advantage of certain situations to gain entrance into a country TO cause problems.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You are full of generalities and short of specifics - your the one that demanded solutions.

How will you find them?  How will you kill them?  Who will you send?  Who will you work with?


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





WHAT HAS TO BE DONE IS FOR THE US , AND THE COALITION OF THE BRAIN DEAD, TO EXIT THE ME AND LEAVE THOSE UNFORTUNATE PEOPLE ALONE.


.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The anarchists were the primo terrorist group of their era.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Thank you for using your indoor voice


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Everyone they are ignored or blamed for being insincere or too little too late.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


LOL

They have strong holds there...............We know were they are at and are conducting limited air strikes on them now..............But we don't know where they are at......................................I guess our military is just guessing..........

You can kill them by various means..............bombs, bullets, mortars, cruise missiles................which do you prefer to use to Kill ..........oops that isn't politically correct for you.............destroy them with..................

Who will you work with........................................The other countries who are tired of this shit..............Maybe France?  I think they are pissed right now............YA THINK...............

You are one Naive individual..............


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It is too little too late.  Something really needs to be done about this problem, and it really shouldn't be OUR problem.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




I don't think I'm the one that is naive here.

You have a conflict with multiple players - incompetent/corrupt governments, failed states, religious and ethnic divisions, hundreds of independent militias, tribal affiliations, foreign interventionists: Iran, Russia, U.S., Europe, a geography that is difficult to traverse and a lot of urban areas to hide in.

Ok, so let's say you are naive enough to think you will be able to just "kill" ISIS - what will fill the vacuum?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Oh, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Learn some history.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Most victims of terrorism didn't do any thing wrong.  Most americans didn't do nothing wrong but there are calls for american blood to be spilled.  Hundreds of thousands chant death to america.

We have a right to be suspicious and on guard.  We have a right to protect our country by rejecting those who might have terrorist ties and not invite untold number of muslims to come here.

Not about hate of muslims but careful of who we let in.  It is about self preservation not just sympathy of the suffering around the world.  If we don't remain strong and safe at home we can't help other around the world if we can't help ourselves.

The world has good reason to suspect all muslims trying to enter their countries, even places like jordan, lebanon and turkey.  They understand terrorist, more than most of the west.  They have opened their country to refugees and suffered terrorism for their generosity.  They have avoid a high price.  Why should the western country suffer the same fate?  Shouldn't they learn from those mistakes of the middle east nations?

It is not a few hundred at a time but hundreds of thousands of muslims involved that are trying to spread across europe.  They re not all scientists and teachers or engineers, but most with no credible skills and many who can't even speak another language or have more than a cursory knowledge of life in the west.

Many that had already been allowed to move to europe had not idea of the cold or conditions they would face or how different their lives would be, or how complex society would be.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 13, 2015)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



UmHm.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



This is how we felt before the Nazis sunk the Lusitania. It became our problem. When September 11th happened, it became our problem, forever.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...




Most victims of terrorism didn't do any thing wrong.  Most americans didn't do nothing wrong but there are calls for american blood to be spilled.  Hundreds of thousands chant death to america.

We have a right to be suspicious and on guard.  We have a right to protect our country by rejecting those who might have terrorist ties and not invite untold number of muslims to come here.

Not about hate of muslims but careful of who we let in.  It is about self preservation not just sympathy of the suffering around the world.  If we don't remain strong and safe at home we can't help other around the world if we can't help ourselves.

The world has good reason to suspect all muslims trying to enter their countries, even places like jordan, lebanon and turkey.  They understand terrorist, more than most of the west.  They have opened their country to refugees and suffered terrorism for their generosity.  They have avoid a high price.  Why should the western country suffer the same fate?  Shouldn't they learn from those mistakes of the middle east nations?

It is not a few hundred at a time but hundreds of thousands of muslims involved that are trying to spread across europe.  They re not all scientists and teachers or engineers, but most with no credible skills and many who can't even speak another language or have more than a cursory knowledge of life in the west.

Many that had already been allowed to move to europe had not idea of the cold or conditions they would face or how different their lives would be, or how complex society would be.

Muslims being killed by ISIS are mostly shiite, who were not the majority in syria.  Shiites are considered heretics to many sunni.  That is a muslims thing not an ISIS one.  ISIS has nearly wiped out minority groups in syria and Iraq.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 13, 2015)

As the Body count keep rising and some of you keep the demented comments rolling all I can say is I am ashamed to be a human.

I do not write many threads, and try not to let my opinion of certain religions cloud my judgment but I am sick of the nonsense that is going on. Europe bring in refugees from Syria and Paris burns.

Why?

Simple, some retarded idiots that are stuck in the 13th century mindset believe countries like France are their enemy because they ( France ) help countries like the United States of America to carry on their proxy war in countries like Syria.

So how should the world answer to the savage attacks?

For me I would request the idiot in the oval office to stop his assault against Assad and put Assad back in power and let that evil bastard kill ISIL within his border. I would then ask this country to back the Kurds in Iraq to take over the country and allow them to genocide ISIL off the face of the Earth.

Do I read a little emotional?

Sure, seeing when I was a child the first language I spoke was French-Canadian, so yeah this is personal.

Before someone write something asinine about this what we get for electing Obama let me state I am not a fan of Obama. I am sick of some of the crap he has attempted within the Syrian border, and supporting regime change when he did not know what was attempting to replace Assad.

In the end the Paris attacks is bloods on the American hands because if it were not for our involvement, and getting allies like France involve in Syria and the middle - east region then tonight attacks may not have happen...

This is all I will write in this thread, and will not respond to any responses so flame away if you feel the need.

P.S.

I hope that the World track down every ISIL member and send those bloody bastards to the depths of hell.... Hell is too good for them so send them to deepest part of the ocean with a minute of oxygen for them and may God reincarnate them into a parasite that feeds off whale shit.

Bruce


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 13, 2015)

Kindly explain what responsibility the President of the United States has to intervene in the sovereign nation of France.  Provide an intelligent answer to that and we can proceed.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


There were no Nazis when the Lusitania sank. America never should have got involved in World War 1. If we hadn't,  maybe there never would have been any Nazis.

When you don't know history, you're doomed to repeat it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Now here are Muslims condemning the attacks. Guess who? The Syrian opposition.

الرقة تذبح بصمت on Twitter


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought I had heard earlier a theory that this was related to the killing of Jihadi John??  Don't know how true that is, and I can't remember where I heard it either.  I listened to and read a lot of news about this incident today.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

Among those killed at the concert hall was one of the band members. The band is from California. The concert was sold out.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Al Qaeda is why we went after the Taliban.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 13, 2015)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> As the Body count keep rising and some of you keep the demented comments rolling all I can say is I am ashamed to be a human.
> 
> I do not write many threads, and try not to let my opinion of certain religions cloud my judgment but I am sick of the nonsense that is going on. Europe bring in refugees from Syria and Paris burns.
> 
> ...




Bruce , my man . I concur.

I can not believe that the  Islamofascists still adhere to this 13th Century mindset that if you kill my family then I will kill yours.

That is fucked up. What's up with this "stand my ground" bullshit?

I believe that the US , the UK, and France have the right to destroy Syria with impunity.

Long Live warmongering. Love Live Israel.


Shalom.


.


----------



## NLT (Nov 13, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I see no glee I see fear, mistrust and anger. That is a normal reaction to an abnormal and horrific situation
> ...


link it then


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> There were no Nazis when the Lusitania sank.



No, but there was Germany. I meant to say Germany. The Nazis didn't come around until 1933. However, there were Americans on that ship. That's why it became our problem.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Among those killed at the concert hall was one of the band members. The band is from California. The concert was sold out.


Wow. There were probably several Americans killed in this attack. Eagles of Death Metal. I remember them being in a Microsoft or Comcast ad back in 2007. That's the last time I'd heard of them. RIP.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I thought I had heard earlier a theory that this was related to the killing of Jihadi John??  Don't know how true that is, and I can't remember where I heard it either.  I listened to and read a lot of news about this incident today.


It had to have been planned well in advance of that. I'm not sure it even has anything to do with Syria. It's Muslim terrorists in North Africa that France has been harrassing. My bet is this came out of North Africa. Algeria,  Mauritania, or Libya.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> Kindly explain what responsibility the President of the United States has to intervene in the sovereign nation of France.  Provide an intelligent answer to that and we can proceed.


Did you read his post dumbass? He CLEARLY stated he wasn't going to post anymore. 

Unlike most of the cowards from the left his passion isn't tainted by ideology but rather a heartfelt sadness at the current state of affairs.

So go play with your yo-yo kid


----------



## oreo (Nov 13, 2015)

When will the western world ever learn.  Muslims do not integrate well into Western societies.  Many of these French terrorists were native born to France.  France accepted a lot of Muslims into their country with open arms decades ago.  Apparently 1700 French citizens went to Syria to train with ISIL and 1200 have come back home.  If I were the President of France I would round them all up tonight, put them on a plane, shred their passports and drop them off at 30 thousand feet--(parachute optional).

Our country should not let ANY in.  If we need immigration--I'll take the *illegal Mexicans* any day of the week, over refugees from Syria or any other middle eastern country for that matter. We want to protect our borders we keep Muslims out.

Germany just let in 100's of thousands of Syrian refugees.  Europe is going to be a war zone.

If we have American citizens wanting to go to Syria--shred their passports--they never come back to this country.  They're gone forever.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 13, 2015)

A witness said the attackers spoke French. A French reporter said they likely were French born but had become converts.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I am in a Muslim country right now. No one is celebrating these deaths: quite the opposite.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> A witness said the attackers spoke French. A French reporter said they likely were French born but had become converts.


These murderers are young men, motivated by sick brain washing.  They are not typical Muslims. They are very, very sick people.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > There were no Nazis when the Lusitania sank.
> ...


It shouldn't have become our problem. We should have stayed out of it. The worst war in history and the war with the worst outcome of any war in history. World War 2 happened because of World War 1. America should have stayed out. Sometimes people die. Doesn't mean you have to join a stupid war. World War 1 was the stupidest war in history.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Exactly. People need to be able to differentiate between terrorists and Muslims, Islam. It is not the same thing at all. Terrorists are sick people.

Thinking terrorists represent all of Islam is like thinking the Westboro Baptist Church represents all Christians.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> A witness said the attackers spoke French. A French reporter said they likely were French born but had become converts.


French or North African.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> Sometimes people die. Doesn't mean you have to join a stupid war. World War 1 was the stupidest war in history.



Right. So we don't have an obligation to avenge the senseless deaths of our citizens at the hands of a belligerent power or group... I get it.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

What we need is at least a dozen more threads upon the same subject....


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > A witness said the attackers spoke French. A French reporter said they likely were French born but had become converts.
> ...


And the brain washers are literally more demons than human beings. Abu Bakr al Baghdadi is one of the most evil monsters of our time. A truly satanic creature. This man is a heartless, soulless individual who would have millions tortured to death for his sick entertainment.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> What we need is at least a dozen more threads upon the same subject....


Jealous your terrorist brethren are getting all the attention eh....


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes people die. Doesn't mean you have to join a stupid war. World War 1 was the stupidest war in history.
> ...


No, we do not. Vengeance is mine saith the Lord. I thought you were a Christian. 

I am not a Christian,  but I have to say that desire for revenge is truly one of the most senseless and idiotic traits of humanity.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > What we need is at least a dozen more threads upon the same subject....
> ...


Only 'cause they have your last name....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


They're all Swedish/German?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> One would think that a well organized military would have no problems at all just taking them out.




A can a bug spray doesn't get rid of ants in their nest only those outside that can be seen.  A lot of cans of spray and only a few dozen or a hundred ants per can.   Hundreds of thousands of not million ants can be in a nest hidden underground and never effected by the spray.

Just because we kill some terrorists or ISIS members does not mean the breeding nurseries for more terrorists is not full and growing.  You have to hit at the mentality and centers of learning.  You have to give them a reason to want to reject terrorism.  Many see it as a path to heaven or an adventure in life.  Gardens full of virgins and rivers of wine is hard to compete with.  It does not matter that there is not proof there are such gardens in heaven or that terrorist and suicide bombers will actually be allowed in.  They want to believe and don't care how many they kill to get there.

A bit like confessing your sins, no matter how many or how horrific, will wipe them away and allow you to enter heaven.  Does not make sense and no proof but people choose to belief anyway.  Forgive men before you die is not much contrition or accepting of how very wrong your deeds were and how many you might have made suffer.  Only a Hindu or Buddhist would think he might not go to heaven for stepping on an ant.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Bunch of ignorant fuckers.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bunch of ignorant fuckers.


Who?


----------



## oreo (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > One would think that a well organized military would have no problems at all just taking them out.
> ...




See what you said makes no sense.  Many of these Terrorists were born in France, they were raised in France, yet they chose to join ISIL, go to Syria to train and come back to their own country to slaughter innocents.

They were obviously raised under a religion called Islam, and they disregarded the freedom that they had lived a lifetime in--only to go with the Jihadist side of Islam.  It's definitely not that they didn't know peace or learned tolerance of other religions, they must have, by growing up in France.  They chose to ignore the Western free culture, and instead make war on it.  A prime example of why Muslims should not be let into this country.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

*Cities around the world light up to support Paris after attacks*





The Daily Dot
Patrick Howell O'Neill





Cities around the world are turning big buildings and major events red, white, and blue in tribute to Paris, which came under siege on Friday night from terror attacks that killed over 150 people.

...

Cities around the world light up to support Paris after attacks


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Street protest, riots, killings, crime waves, massacres............. over some imagined slight of someone long dead?  Over some words?  Over dress codes in public areas like schools?  Over church bells on sunday?  Over something that happened in another country by other people?  Over spiting on the street?

How about something real like bombings in paris?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> No, we do not. Vengeance is mine saith the Lord. I thought you were a Christian.



How does God exact his vengeance? Do you expect him to come down here himself? His vengeance is carried out through the hands of men.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > No, we do not. Vengeance is mine saith the Lord. I thought you were a Christian.
> ...



Lol!  And they would say the same thing!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bunch of ignorant fuckers.
> ...



The terrorists.  I meant to quote Aris' post, but it didn't come up for me.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Jews were invited by ottomans and arabs attacked first after lies that jews were destroying the al aqsa mosque.

Jews came to build a country and arabs wanted to kill them for buying land, investing or create jobs.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Now, I just saw a report saying that 7 of 8 attackers killed themselves.  I think they have one in custody?  Am I wrong?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Cities around the world light up to support Paris after attacks*
> ...



I don't think your comments are very appropriate considering the tragedy that only happened a couple of hours ago.  The bodies aren't even cold yet, yet you cannot help but express your hatred.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > No, we do not. Vengeance is mine saith the Lord. I thought you were a Christian.
> ...


Ah ... an Old Testament Christian you are.

It matters not. The human desire for revenge is idiotic regardless of what religion you are.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Now, I just saw a report saying that 7 of 8 attackers killed themselves.  I think they have one in custody?  Am I wrong?


All dead...


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

oreo said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The don't serve france or the french people, they serve terrorist on the other side of europe and the idea of killing will get a free pass to heaven.  Born in france, maybe but not likely, but they are not french.  They serve those in the middle east.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Davros said:
> ...



I'll bet you'd feel a lot differently if your loved one was a victim.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

I can totally understand the revenge feeling, but I don't think that is any reason for US to go to war in this particular situation.  After all, I believe all of these other countries have told us that we should mind our own business anyways.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Feelings ... a national war and foreign policy cannot be run by feelings. That's what leads to bullshit like the treaty of Versailles, 1919.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I can totally understand the revenge feeling, but I don't think that is any reason for US to go to war in this particular situation.  After all, I believe all of these other countries have told us that we should mind our own business anyways.


The US should not have gone to war in 1917 either.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Davros said:
> ...



Maybe, but it is normal for people to have those feelings so soon after a tragedy.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Now, I just saw a report saying that 7 of 8 attackers killed themselves.  I think they have one in custody?  Am I wrong?



One arrested and several blew themselves up.  Info is still fluid.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

There are probably going to be more deaths in the coming days.  There are 200 people injured with almost half injured seriously.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I just saw a report saying that 7 of 8 attackers killed themselves.  I think they have one in custody?  Am I wrong?
> ...



Well good.  Hopefully they can get some valuable intelligence from that one that they allegedly have in custody.


----------



## Davros (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, then we must be mindful of politicians who use our emotion to get the money making wars they want.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 13, 2015)

First mandatory curfew since 1944.

Wow !


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 13, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Kindly explain what responsibility the President of the United States has to intervene in the sovereign nation of France.  Provide an intelligent answer to that and we can proceed.
> ...



His post dumbass?  Don't old dumbasses just fade away, or do they simply run out of commas?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 13, 2015)

The ISIS attack on paris hurts all muslims and more terrorism will make their plight even worse.

Why do muslims support them?

In Jordan when the shooter was buried, mobs were chanting death to amerians.  How is that helping Jordan or any muslims to incite violence like that?

Why should the west open their arms and welcome muslims that might include terrorists by the thousands?

How do the western countries trust the muslims in their midst now or look on them without suspicion?


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2015)

Davros said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > A witness said the attackers spoke French. A French reporter said they likely were French born but had become converts.
> ...









11th Arrondissmont is mainly Algerian...


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 14, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Kindly explain what responsibility the President of the United States has to intervene in the sovereign nation of France.  Provide an intelligent answer to that and we can proceed.
> ...


Yet he wasn't overcome with emotion enough to stop him from making a partisan attack blaming the president and then tucking his tail and running so he didn't have to justify his partisan claims. More of a coward move than an emotional one.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> The ISIS attack on paris hurts all muslims and more terrorism will make their plight even worse.
> 
> Why do muslims support them?
> 
> ...





So they should accept their destruction - they must accept that the US, Israhell, France and the UK have a right to intervene in their countries , destroy the same and they just have to grin and bear it?


BULLSHIT.


.


----------



## Igrok_ (Nov 14, 2015)

If there are French people on this forum, my sincere condolences to you!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

French cops say that there were 8 bombers and all had explosive vests on, and seven actually detonated them.

That means someone in PAris still alive is making bombs for the Jihadis, a very bad situation for the French.


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The ISIS attack on paris hurts all muslims and more terrorism will make their plight even worse.
> ...










Attacking civilians who have no control over their governments policy is stupid, and retarded.  If they really wanted to accomplish something why don't they attack the politicians who are actually ordering those attacks?  Hmmmm?  No, they attack people who are merely going about their lives.  In other words they are useless scumbags.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > The ISIS attack on paris hurts all muslims and more terrorism will make their plight even worse.
> ...



So ISIS should be allowed to continue their massacres and genocide?  The world should not stand up against them no matter how many they kill or how many women they enslave and rape or how many bomb explode in europe?

They are monsters that have destroyed two countries, so far


----------



## Hancock (Nov 14, 2015)

Two words...Arab Spring

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LastProphet (Nov 14, 2015)

*From staged 444 days to real 16 hours reduced shortly after to 2 hours*
1979 Iran Hostage crisis solved in 444 days and with no victims.
No wonder: Ayatollah Khomeiny arriving from Paris 1979 to become the Supreme Leader of the first Islamic State was played by Sean Connery.

*World War III - taking hostages*
Taking family members of freedom fighters as hostages is a tactic massively used by the illuminazi puppet governments of Syria and in Iraq and Afghanistan also by NATO.
One of the goals is to have them depose their weapons.
Jan 2013, Algeria refinery: for the first time since the start of World War III, one of the factions from the other side launches an attack to take scores of civilian hostages,
Nov 2015, Paris Bataclan, France: the other side launches the second of such attacks.
It becomes also the ...

*First REAL attack by a faction of other side in EU or USA since WW3 started, 2011*
2015. Paris Bataclan concert hall, 1519 people taken hostages. Apparently this time the operation also included parallel attacks to simply execute civilians in other nearby locations.

*BASICS*
The illuminati response to any hostage crisis is to attack as soon as possible.
From 16 hours in Algeria refinery 2013 to two hours in Paris Bataclan 2015.
For article from 2013,  GOOGLE
to Algeria 2013: 444 days, ALL rescued to 16 hours, nearly ALL DEAD, no TV coverage
http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?...ALL-DEAD-no-TV-coverage-End-Time-Reductionism


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





EXCUSE ME RETARD, THE SYRIANS, THE PALESTINIANS , THE IRAQIS WHO HAVE BEEN AFFECTED BY US POLICIES ARE ,  FOR THE MOST PART, CIVILIANS.


.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




THOSE COUNTRIES HAVE BEEN DESTROYED BY THE US AND THE COALITION OF THE BRAIN DEAD - FRANCE AND THE UK.


.


----------



## Hancock (Nov 14, 2015)

1) Pull troops from Iraq to soon.
2) Lop off the heads of Egypt, Libya, almost Syria.
3) Claim it will usher in democracy through the middle east.
4) Dismiss proof of foreign policy failures when Muslim Brotherhood and ISIS fill the vacuum.
5) Call them JV and choose not to confront ISIS, allowing them to grow to a significant threat worldwide

This has been Barry's policy in the middle east. 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hancock (Nov 14, 2015)

The question is:
Incompetent or calculated policy?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



destruction and killings was ongoing well before US involvement


----------



## PredFan (Nov 14, 2015)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> As the Body count keep rising and some of you keep the demented comments rolling all I can say is I am ashamed to be a human.
> 
> I do not write many threads, and try not to let my opinion of certain religions cloud my judgment but I am sick of the nonsense that is going on. Europe bring in refugees from Syria and Paris burns.
> 
> ...



I stopped reading as soon as you said ISIL. If you cannot even name the enemy, I'm not interested.


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...









Riddle me this silly person.  How does a civilian dictate governmental policy?  Do you even_ have_ a brain between your ears or it is merely air?


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...








Exactly how have I "destroyed" Syria, Libya, Iraq?  Be specific.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 14, 2015)

Hancock said:


> 1) Pull troops from Iraq to soon.
> 2) Lop off the heads of Egypt, Libya, almost Syria.
> 3) Claim it will usher in democracy through the middle east.
> 4) Dismiss proof of foreign policy failures when Muslim Brotherhood and ISIS fill the vacuum.
> ...



This is in fact the result of Obama and Hillary and Kerry and their idiotic foreign policy. For sure they aren't alone in the blame, but their weakness and ineptitude has set the Middle East on fire. Coming soon to America. Hope and change people, hope and change.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





SHOULD THE US, FRANCE AND THE UK CONTINUE THEIR MASSACRES AND GENOCIDE?


.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





HUH?

ARE YOU SAYING THAT SYRIAN REFUGE PROBLEM IS A FIGMENT OF MY IMAGINATION?


THAT THE US, FRANCE AND UK HAVE NOT BEEN ATTACKINGTHAT UNFORTUNATE COUNTRY FOR SEVERAL YEARS?


.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





OURS IS SUPPOSED TO BE A CONSTITUTIONAL REPUBLIC ---THE AUTHORITY IS SPECIFICALLY ENUMERATED - WE ARE NOT A MONARCHY OR A TYRANNY.


.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Nov 14, 2015)

_"Simple, some retarded idiots that are stuck in the 13th century mindset believe countries like France are their enemy because they ( France ) help countries like the United States of America to carry on their proxy war in countries like Syria"
_
Right. So Islamic assholes attack Paris and naturally the US must be to blame_. _
Maybe, just maybe, France should have known better than to invite them in in the first place. Like Obama's doing.


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...








Do you know how to read?  Where have I, me, moi, Ich, done ANY of that?  C'mon dumb ass.  I am a civilian.  I have no power to implement policy so how is it OK to attack a civilian?  I have no problem with them attacking policy makers, but attacking civilians doesn't help their cause in the least and in fact hurts them.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 14, 2015)

the religion of pieces strikes again.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 14, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> If there was such a thing as moderate Muslims, than logic would dictate, that an attack of this size involving so many attackers, would have come to the attention of some 'moderates', in the planning stage.
> 
> Therefore, we can deduce form this, that 'moderate Muslims' are a *myth!*




you don't get it- the good muslims are the ones killing. the bad ones are not.


----------



## ninja007 (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



no there isnt- these killers are the good muslims according to the koran.


----------



## Hancock (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What's the difference...the second it takes to detonate the vest?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 14, 2015)

*Paris Attacks: 'They Were Shooting at us Like If We Were Birds'*
By Chris Harris





  The men entered the venue with AK-47s, hurling explosives into clusters of music fans. The massacre en


----------



## Hancock (Nov 14, 2015)

Sad day indeed

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


you cannot be serious, you fucking asshole. very special selective perception.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 14, 2015)

ISIS releases undated video saying

"France will not live in peace as long as the bombing continues"

-Reuters


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 14, 2015)

German media and AP reporting an arrest has been made in Bavaria linked to the Paris attacks, officials have yet to confirm.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 14, 2015)

More from the video:

"You will not live in peace as long as you keep bombing us, you will be afraid to travel, you will even be afraid to go to the market."


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

The attacks would go on regardless. Propaganda by them.





TemplarKormac said:


> More from the video:
> 
> "You will not live in peace as long as you keep bombing us, you will be afraid to travel, you will even be afraid to go to the market."


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

France's President just called this an act of war


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> German media and AP reporting an arrest has been made in Bavaria linked to the Paris attacks, officials have yet to confirm.



Islamic convert trying to escape and get to turkey


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 14, 2015)

According to reports, ISIS has claimed responsibility for the attacks.

Unconfirmed


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

was there a doubt?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> was there a doubt?


Didn't want to leave any.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2015)

*"French president calls Paris attacks ‘act of war’ by Islamic State"*

"French President François Hollande decried the massacres across Paris as an “act of war” by the Islamic State, amplifying signals Saturdayy of a major response from France and its allies after coordinated gunfire and bombings that killed at least 127 people.

The attacks, Hollande said, were “committed by a terrorist army, the Islamic State group, a jihadist army, against France, against the values that we defend everywhere in the world, against what we are: A free country that means something to the whole planet.”

French president calls Paris attacks ‘act of war’ by Islamic State

The response can know no bounds this is unacceptable and these animals need to be wiped out.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 14, 2015)

Obviously they had a plan in place but I am wondering if it's a coincidence that it happened right on the heels of Jihad Johnny meeting his 72 virgin goats in Allah heaven. France better rethink their immigration policy and we better not let the a-hole in chief import 250,000 Syrians.


----------



## Decus (Nov 14, 2015)

In the ISIS video claiming responsibility for the attack they say that part of the reason *they targeted Paris is because it is the "capital of abominations and perversity"*. The statement goes on to explain that the concert venue Bataclan was targeted and attacked because *"hundreds of idol worshippers were gathered in a festival of perversity".* 

Le groupe Etat islamique revendique les attaques à Paris

The innocents were apparently targeted in part because their lifestyle was deemed unacceptable and warranted their death.

Islam has spawned one very sick cult.

.


----------



## Toro (Nov 14, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> ISIS releases undated video saying
> 
> "France will not live in peace as long as the bombing continues"
> 
> -Reuters



I hope France increases bombings of ISIS.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> Riddle me this silly person.  How does a civilian dictate governmental policy?  Do you even_ have_ a brain between your ears or it is merely air?


Rhetorical question?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> Exactly how have I "destroyed" Syria, Libya, Iraq?  Be specific.


Because you drive an SUV?

Hell I dont know, just a guess.

These morons are copy pasting half their shit, so I wouldnt put a lot of stock in their authenticity or specificity.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

You know, I really don't care if they are "angry" or what they are angry about.  Their behavior and actions are completely inexcusable!  They target kids going to a heavy metal concert, throwing bombs at them, shooting them?  Fuck all of you who defend this kind of barbarism.  There is NO excuse for these kinds of terror tactics.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Don't you think your timing is a little bad, to come onto this thread and defend this backwards arse religion?  Terror attacks are not the ONLY things they are guilty of.  I cannot, for the life of me, understand why anyone would defend this "religion" which really seems to be a lot more like a "cult" than a religion.  I don't care anymore if that "hurts their feelings."  Their actions are inexcusable.  They used kids attending a heavy metal concert as the target of their wrath.  That is insanity, and this needs to stop, and people like you need to stop making excuses for them!


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Even with this tragedy, there will be many who continue to spin for them.

Just watch this board over the next few days.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> France's President just called this an act of war



So is this the straw that broke the camels back?
Will the western powers go in and wipe ISIS off the map?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > France's President just called this an act of war
> ...



One can only hope someone will do something about this problem that seems to be spreading like a plague.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

A disarmed society is like creating a society of sitting ducks!!!  Those people were pleading for their lives as they were being taken out one by one by these sick monsters.  Putting myself in such a situation, I would have rather gone out fighting!


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I'd think one of the first things that needs to be done is some people need to stop spinning for and ignoring what's happening.

These people choose not to understand that deflecting for bad behavior only enables more of it.

I wonder why they choose not to understand that.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I can't believe that people make excuses for this kind of behavior.  That is no excuse for intentionally targeting the innocent and defenseless.  It is absolutely cowardly.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



France is very pissed. I don't see them shrugging it off and sending in a couple of bombing attacks
Will NATO forces support them and go in and wipe them out?


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


People like coyote have been brain washed, Chris. Their indoctrination runs deep. They're incapable of logical thinking like you and I. Now they think what their masters have told them to think, liberal group think, sheeple, obamabots, Gruber stupid, the same kind of stupid we're all seeing on campuses today.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's really like they have their heads buried in the sand and refuse to accept the reality of the situation.  They don't want to do anything at all.  No fighting back, no preemptively protecting OURSELVES by refusing to allow immigrants from those parts of the world that are currently in chaos because of these kinds of terror activities.  I don't feel that we owe these people a damn thing!  We take immigrants on our own terms, certainly not their terms.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't know.    I just don't want it to be left up to US to deal with while everyone "tsk-tsk" us for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyways, we don't know who is an extremist and who is not an extremist, and there are a LOT of extremists involved with the Muslim religion.  I don't see any good reason why our government should put us in danger by accepting any Syrian asylum seekers.  Sorry, but no.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I would like to see France and Russia take the lead with the U.S. Providing special forces, intelligence and air support

Not everything is our problem


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


They're not capable of critical thinking. They've been so brain washed with liberal think that they can't see the forest through the trees. I can't understand them either, but then I haven't been brain washed with liberal think. It's ISLAM that's BREEDING all these killers, but these liberal psychos want to give the entire bunch of them a pass, and it's just insane. We KNOW it's ISLAM, it's MUSLIMS, but yet the coyotes of the world just keep giving them a pass, welcoming them in, and then they get the crap shot out of them by those very same MUSLIMS they WELCOMED IN with OPEN ARMS. Why don't these liberals just go to their local JAIL and WELCOME some KILLER into their HOME? Same thing. Fucking STUPID people... STUPID!!! They should be ridiculed for their IGNORANCE at EVERY CHANCE, and told to just STFU. Thank God we don't all think like them, or we'd all be DEAD.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Agree.  While my heartfelt sympathies are with the victims and their families and France, I don't want us to lose anymore of OUR people to these losers.  To think of any of our troops dying over these guys just sickens me.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're right for once. The entire WORLD should FINALLY get together and END this muslim bull shit. Enough is enough.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> They're not capable of critical thinking. They've been so brain washed with liberal think that they can't see the forest through the trees. I can't understand them either, but then I haven't been brain washed with liberal think. It's ISLAM that's BREEDING all these killers, but these liberal psychos want to give the entire bunch of them a pass, and it's just insane. We KNOW it's ISLAM, it's MUSLIMS, but yet the coyotes of the world just keep giving them a pass, welcoming them in, and then they get the crap shot out of them by those very same MUSLIMS they WELCOMED IN with OPEN ARMS. Why don't these liberals just go to their local JAIL and WELCOME some KILLER into their HOME? Same thing. Fucking STUPID people... STUPID!!! They should be ridicules for their IGNORANCE at EVERY CHANCE, and told to just STFU.



WE haven't even seen the worst of it yet. When we have our next 9-11, the left today will oppose any effort to take common sense steps to improve security.

Just look at the no-profiling nonsense that they place on our security already, but it is going to be a lot worse than that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> You're right for once. The entire WORLD should FINALLY get together and END this muslim bull shit. Enough is enough.


True, but we will fail because we have one hand tied behind our backs and subversives leading a fight from the inside.


----------



## Votto (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Na.  Obama and Europe will keep taking in more Islamic men aged 18-35.


----------



## Correll (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> France's President just called this an act of war



Geeze, where did we hear that one before?

Just to be clear, I completely agree with him.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't mind us providing support, but I don't want us to be the "leaders" (for lack of a better word - lol) of this.  More than willing to help out where ever possible, but I really don't want it to be us to provide "boots on the ground."  Good grief, this could be another endless war.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

I could care less what others think.  If we have allies, which I believe in this fight we would have, great, if not, too bad.  We have to do what is best for us.





ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Aside from nuking the entire region or just isolating them, I really don't see how "war" is going to end this.  There are going to be new terrorists born and raised all the time.  It is an IMPOSSIBLE task.  A war that could last . . . forever.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

Votto said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Then terrorist attacks like the one in France will just continue.

I'm real curious to see what will happen to that tidal wave of muslims to the west now though. I think it'll end, and I even think some will get shipped back. But, we'll see. I think there's a concerted effort by the Bilderbergs or the Illuminati to import this muslim scourge over the entire world, to take down the top countries, to subvert the people so they want the government to protect them, and that means more control. I think there's a deep method to this madness.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Aside from nuking the entire region or just isolating them, I really don't see how "war" is going to end this.  There are going to be new terrorists born and raised all the time.  It is an IMPOSSIBLE task.  A war that could last . . . forever.


The world has to make it known, that if you're a muslim and you start talking radical shit, YOU, WILL, DIE... PERIOD.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from nuking the entire region or just isolating them, I really don't see how "war" is going to end this.  There are going to be new terrorists born and raised all the time.  It is an IMPOSSIBLE task.  A war that could last . . . forever.
> ...



Probably the best way to hurt them is in their "pocketbooks."  Where is their funding coming from?  Bomb anything that would possibly make them any kind of profits.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

How many have died here in attacks within our midst?  How many more could have?  Just off the top of my head, at least 3 bases hit, and recruiting offices, as well, in the last few years  and individual soldiers killed her.  How many base plots of attacks have been thwarted?
Right now, the fbi has files on isis terrorists open in all 50 states!


ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> How many have died here in attacks within our midst?  How many more could have?  Just off the top of my head, at least 3 bases hit, and recruiting offices, as well, in the last few years  and individual soldiers killed her.  How many base plots of attacks have been thwarted?
> Right now, the fbi has files on isis terrorists open in all 50 states!
> 
> 
> ...



And us going over there is going to prevent attacks from those who go rogue here in our own country how?  I am all for nixing anymore immigration from those parts of the world that are known to harbor terrorists.  What else would you suggest?


----------



## Correll (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many have died here in attacks within our midst?  How many more could have?  Just off the top of my head, at least 3 bases hit, and recruiting offices, as well, in the last few years  and individual soldiers killed her.  How many base plots of attacks have been thwarted?
> ...




Deporting anyone with any hint of radical associations.

Halting the naturalization process of everyone else.

Profiling out Muslims from all the OTHER areas of the world, such as Europe.

Reviewing the citizenship of recently naturalized Muslims who give US any reason to suspect they lied when they Pledged their Allegiance.

For starters.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

Obama: ISIS Is Not Getting 'Stronger,' We Have 'Contained' Them - Breitbart

OH SURE... you FECKLESS FUCKING IDIOT... I think I know WHY you do and say the things you do...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Here is your problem

You look at it as a Western World vs the Muslims problem

The largest victims of ISIS are fellow Muslims. They hate them worse than we do. Turning this into a holy war against Islam will only allow ISIS to claim they are right in attacking the west. 

We need to be clear that the enemy is iSIS and not Islam. We cannot defeat them without the locals being willing to point out who they are. In fact, the ones who should be leading the charge are Saudi Arabia and Egypt.....but they are too big a bunch of pussies to lift a finger


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

It is a generational conflict, just as Bush stated.  It has to be fought or attacks on western nations and their way of life will continue to be upended like in France, in Spain,  like 9/11, like Fort Hood,  Canada, etc.   I no more want to see my family, which is in  the military, have to fight than anyone else.  Unfortunately, many in the world do not want peace and will take the fight wherever they can.





ChrisL said:


> I don't mind us providing support, but I don't want us to be the "leaders" (for lack of a better word - lol) of this.  More than willing to help out where ever possible, but I really don't want it to be us to provide "boots on the ground."  Good grief, this could be another endless war.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Correll said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Right, you mention a lot about controlling immigration like I did.  My real question is, how do you think going to war with them is going to prevent people who are already here from going rogue and committing terrorist acts?  The answer is, it will not prevent that from happening.  

I don't see any reason why we need to accept any immigrants that we think might cause trouble, so I agree with your post.  I don't know how viable some of your ideas are though.  I don't want the United States to be the ones who are the main aggressors in any kind of war because . . . well, it's a never ending task if you put your emotions aside and think about the bigger picture.  There is just no way we can kill all the terrorists.  We can focus our attentions on their funding.  That would hurt their entire organization a lot more, IMO.  I'm not against us bombing ISIS strongholds, etc., but I don't really think I can agree with "boots on the ground" in this instance.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



ISIS is the enemy
islam is the problem.
Western culture and islam are not compatible. Period.

The radical left likes gays, negroes and "rights".comical..They hang gays, there are no equal rights for women and they wouldn't put up with the american pavement ape and its antics.They'd slaughter the negroes....but the radical left WILL make an exception for the muzzies intolerance .....because they hate america worse than they hate the muslims.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, sorry, your logic is just as flawed as coyote's is.

Until both of you get real and admit it is ISLAM that breeds these killers, this problem will continue, FOREVER. THAT is what YOU don't understand. You can't get rid of this terrorist problem WITHOUT getting rid of ISLAM. The entire so called religion is one huge terrorist organization. It's straight out of the stone ages and is the most subversive cult on the planet. It has no place in a modern society. It should be wiped out entirely.

Mark my words, this sort thing will continue as long as ISLAM is still allowed. If islam is allowed to continue and we kill everyone we believe is a muslim terrorist, even then, it wouldn't take long for islam to breed a brand new crop of radical KILLERS. It would all happen AGAIN. What part about that don't YOU understand?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, well that tactic has been tried and I would say was not very successful.  Remember Obama, extending a hand to Islam?  He wanted to communicate and open up a dialogue, and use diplomacy, and blah, blah, blah.  You cannot "reason" with the insane.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I would like to believe that it is because they are isolated, uneducated and so easily radicalized, but that really doesn't seem to always be the case.  There have actually been plenty of instances where educated people who attended university in the United States or otherwise abroad have become radicalized and participated in planning or carrying out terror attacks.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You have lost already

We cannot defeat radical Islam by making Islam the enemy

Without the support and assistance of the Islamic world, we cannot weed out the terrorists


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't really think that will ever happen.  Honestly.  I think the key is going after whoever is providing the funding for these nuts.  That is what we need to destroy.  they can always make new terrorist babies, but money and resources are much more hard to come by.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 14, 2015)

The FBI/CIA/DHS spend tens of thousands of man-hours just trying to keep tabs on Dearborn. It's great fun for the Mullahs in the mosques in Dearborn to watch the US government spend millions of dollars.
It's all part of the Islamofascists strategy to eventually take over the US.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well it isn't just "me" that's lost, it's the WORLD that's lost, including you.

I guess we'll just see this sort of mass killing go on and on and on then. Might as well get used to it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

I just heard that some Americans are among the victims in Paris.  I haven't heard any details yet though.  Geraldo's daughter is safe.


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The FBI/CIA/DHS spend tens of thousands of man-hours just trying to keep tabs on Dearborn. It's great fun for the Mullahs in the mosques in Dearborn to watch the US government spend millions of dollars.
> It's all part of the Islamofascists strategy to eventually take over the US.


Exactly, and you can bet that's their plan. But don't tell that to a liberal, they're too busy helping facilitate the muslims. Can't see the forest through the trees.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Does anyone think France is still going to be taking in immigrants from Syria or any of these other Islamic hell holes?  I don't know . . .


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

Muhammad led 27 military campaigns against innocent 
villages and caravans & planned 38 others

“I am the prophet that laughs when killing my enemies.”  (Hadith)


Christians & Jewish martyrs say; "I will die for what I believe". 
 A Muslim martyr says; "you will die for what I believe"....

Are you aware that anyone that practices Islam  believes they must conquer the world by any means?  Even American Islamic followers do.  Look to Sunni as an example.  He admits it.
Unless most  Imam's start teaching to stop taking the Quran literally  it will not change.  And the odds of that happening in my lifetime are nil.




rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

I doubt it.





ChrisL said:


> Does anyone think France is still going to be taking in immigrants from Syria or any of these other Islamic hell holes?  I don't know . . .


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The Muslim leaders in the US  already have thousands on automatic weapons, tens of thousands of rounds, thousands of grenades hidden in thousands of private Muslim homes. The FBI/CIA/DHS knows this and the Muslims know they know.
When instructed the Islamofascists will attack in the US just like in France.
The Islamofascists in say Dearborn don't need any outside money. Everytime a Muslim gets behind the wheel of his taxi a portion of what he earns goes straight to the Mullah's war chest.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> France's President just called this an act of war



And to add to that:

*'This time it's war': French press react with horror to attacks*

*



			Paris (AFP) - "This time it's war," declared the Le Parisien daily, as France's media reacted with horror but determination after Friday's wave of attacks that left at least 120 dead.

Centre-right daily Le Figaro took up a similar theme, splashing with the headline "War in central Paris" amid scenes of carnage at several locations in the French capital.

Many papers called for unity in the country that is still reeling from jihadist attacks in January that claimed 17 lives.

"In the name of the true martyrs of yesterday, the innocent victims and in the name of the Republic, France will be able to stay united and stand together," said Le Parisien.

The "terrorist barbarism" has crossed a "historic line," said the head of the left-leaning Liberation daily, calling for France to stay resolute.

"It is impossible not to link these bloody events with the battles raging in the Middle East. France is playing its part there. It must continue to do so without blinking," wrote Laurent Joffrin in an editorial.

Sports daily L'Equipe splashed the one word "L'Horreur" ("Horror") across a black front page.

Papers immediately made the link between the attacks on the Charlie Hebdo satirical magazine that claimed 17 lives in January, spawning an outpouring of solidarity around the Twitter hashtag #jesuischarlie (I am Charlie).

"We were Charlie. We are Paris!" wrote the Republique des Pyrenees regional daily.
		
Click to expand...

*
*'This time it's war': French press react with horror to attacks*


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We still do after 9/11 happened where almost 3000 innocents were murdered.  We are STILL accepting immigrants from that part of the world.  Are we stupid or what?


----------



## 007 (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Christians & Jewish martyrs say; "I will die for what I believe".
> A Muslim martyr says; "you will die for what I believe"....
> 
> Are you aware that anyone that practices Islam  believes they must conquer the world by any means?  Even American Islamic followers do.  Look to Sunni as an example.  He admits it.


Indeed, he's even started a thread on this board asking, "WHAT WILL AMERICANS DO WHEN ISLAM TAKES IT OVER?"

And he's supposed to be one of the "good" muslims, even though he believes that islam will one day over throw America?

Fuck 'em all... every mother fuckin' one of them.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

War, unfortunately, can only contain it.  No war?  It spreads like wild fire.





ChrisL said:


> Aside from nuking the entire region or just isolating them, I really don't see how "war" is going to end this.  There are going to be new terrorists born and raised all the time.  It is an IMPOSSIBLE task.  A war that could last . . . forever.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Egypt is one of the only states who openly fought ISIS since its beginning. Fact is that they rather do it in their own Sinai doesn't mean they are 'pussies'.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> War, unfortunately, can only contain it.  No war?  It spreads like wild fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I say we have to hurt them in the purse.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

attacks have not stopped yet.  car tried to run a road block, with weapons inside


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.newsweek.com/2014/11/14/how-does-isis-fund-its-reign-terror-282607.html

The Islamic State’s staggering successes come at a cost. After all, it’s not cheap to wage war and manage territorial conquests whose population is now roughly the size of Austria’s.

So how can ISIS, cut off from the rest of the world by financial and trade sanctions, and under daily aerial and land bombardment by some of the richest countries in the world, afford to maintain a well-armed military and pay other bills?

Interviews with Iraqi, Kurdish, European, Syrian and American government officials, analysts and intelligence agents sketch a portrait of ISIS’s robust, sprawling, and efficient financial operation. The terrorist group relies on a relatively complex system to manage its far-reaching networks. Its currencies of choice—cash, crude oil and contraband—allow it to operate outside of legitimate banking channels. Turkey’s southern corridor, Iraq’s northwestern corridor and Syria’s northeastern corridor are key weak spots, well away from the prying eyes of outside investigators.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I just heard that some Americans are among the victims in Paris.  I haven't heard any details yet though.  Geraldo's daughter is safe.


That whole 'Geraldo' episode on FOX last night was disgusting!
Spending national air time watching the asshole and his little fucking snowflake act like fucking blubbering babies.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I just heard that some Americans are among the victims in Paris.  I haven't heard any details yet though.  Geraldo's daughter is safe.



among the injured, not those killed


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Some more interesting info from the link I posted in #935.  

Kuwait, as of late last month, was the single largest donor of “uncommitted” aid to Syria—which means the funds between donor and recipient are not guaranteed to reach a specific cause or destination. Until October 22, around $200 million since the start of the Syrian civil war in 2011 had been donated to Syria without any official paper trail for the funds, according to the Financial Tracking Service (FTS), a global monitoring service managed by the U.N. Office for Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs. At the same time, FTS said that around $11 million had been given to anonymous Syrian “charities” by Qatari investors, without any documentation disclosing exactly who received the cash.

Few established worldwide humanitarian agencies have genuine links to the region, the Red Cross and Red Crescent tell _Newsweek_. As a result, any donations to smaller “humanitarian aid” groups provide no guarantee that they will actually reach genuine aid workers in the region.

Donations come in all forms, but ISIS has strong preferences for how it likes to receive money or payment in kind. “The transfers are made in cold cash or in the form of arms deliveries,” says Haras Rafiq, head of outreach at London’s anti-radicalization think tank Quilliam Foundation. “The physical transfer is usually delivered into Syria via the Turkish border, because it is much less perilous. Crossing into Iraq or Syria from the Saudi border is policed much more heavily.”

Activists on the Turkish-Syrian border, who told _Newsweek _they would rather not be named for their own safety, confirmed that the flow of terrorists and rebel fighters between the two countries was virtually unpoliced.

*Across the Turkish Border*

Border crossings between Turkey and Syria—for instance, in the town of Gaziantep in southeast Turkey—were noted as key places where funds heading for ISIS could be transferred. The U.S. Department of Homeland Security confirmed to _Newsweek _that, despite ISIS’s dependence on high technology, the group does not yet appear to be using virtual currencies like Bitcoin to avoid engaging with the global financial system.

A Homeland Security Department agent said that due to ISIS’s dependence on criminal networks, it is forced to trade mainly in cash. Operating in such a fashion is not difficult, as $1 million to $2 million can easily fit into a briefcase, and that is not an unusual practice in the Middle East among executives and businessmen. Combined with lax controls on the bags and briefcases that pass through many Middle East airports—particularly for the wealthy traveling in private planes—it’s not hard to see how large quantities of cash can quietly exchange hands across borders.


----------



## dannyboys (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard that some Americans are among the victims in Paris.  I haven't heard any details yet though.  Geraldo's daughter is safe.
> ...


The little 'snowflake' wasn't injured. She's back in her five star hotel sipping Pernod. 
Not sure if her 'daddy' has landed yet in his charter jet to take her back home to his million dollar mansion.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Who is funding?

My guess would be our dear friends in Saudi Arabia


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I just GOTTA see a link on this


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



an american was injured in the attacks, fortunately not among the dead

Geraldo's daughter reported by phone what see saw as she was at the stadium.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is very informative link in post #935.   

And (from the link) . . . 

The ringleaders of the “humanitarian” and other fund-raising movements include Qatar-based Tariq bin al-Tahar al-Harzi, 32, named in September by the U.S. Treasury as an ISIS fundraiser who gathered around $2 million from Qatari funders that was sent straight to ISIS.









Abd al-Rahman bin 'Umayr al Nu'ayai U.S. TREASURY DEPARTMENT

Treasury also singled out Qatari Salim al-Kuwaru, who secured “hundreds of thousands of dollars” for ISIS, as well as acting as the financier for the terror group’s Iraqi affiliates. A third Qatari targeted by Treasury is Abd al-Rahman bin ‘Umayr al-Nu’aymi, a funder and fixer for ISIS-linked Islamist groups in Syria and Iraq who, according to a December Treasury report, “oversaw the transfer of over $2 million per month to [Al-Qaeda] in Iraq for a period of time.”

Many of the fund-raising campaigns are not explicitly advertised as benefitting ISIS, observes Rafiq. But with Islamist fighting dominated by ISIS, he says the terrorists “can have their pick of any resources sent to Syria or Iraq, especially to smaller Islamist groups.… They are the biggest beast in the jungle now.”

ISIS is currently receiving enough steady supplies of funds to sustain itself for the foreseeable future, says Kurdish Intelligence’s Barzani, noting that “many people who believe in these extremist ideologies believe it is their duty to donate.”

*More Mammon Than Islam*

ISIS has made it clear its mission is less about Islam than about mammon. In June, when ISIS took Mosul, Iraq, and commandeered its 12 bank branches, its fighters went straight to the homes of bank employees—who weren’t working, in observation of the holy month of Ramadan—and forced them to reopen the Iraqi Central Bank, the former governor of Nineveh province Atheel al-Nujaifi told _Newsweek_.

Along with cash kept in bank vaults in the Iraqi city of Tikrit, an estimated total of $1.5 billion has been seized from banks by ISIS, witnesses in Iraq told_Newsweek_. “ISIS was inside the banks,” says an Iraq-based American refugee worker in Erbil, whose circle of associates in Mosul includes a Christian teacher who “went to the bank to take out money and was not allowed to.… No other employees were there, just ISIS militants.… People in Mosul believe ISIS has stolen the money.” Others making withdrawals from banks in ISIS-occupied cities are “taxed” up to 10 percent, according to Treasury, which says ISIS routinely robs banks.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Nov 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Godwin's Law.  You lose the interwebs.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Don't you think YOUR timing is a little bad tarring all people with the same bigoted brush?

I oppose extremists of any stripe - whether religious or ideological.  It's people like you that drive genocidal campaigns against an entire group - people like you, and people like ISIS.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Freedom of religion dude.  It's what our country and many others support as a right.  It's what allows you to believe in what ever it is you believe in without being jailed, persecuted or murdered.  Sounds like you're proposing genocide.  Wow.  Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 14, 2015)

*
@RamiAlLolah: #BreakingNews A plane heading to #France forced to made emergency landing in #Amsterdam after received a threat of bomb onboard #Netherlands

@HoseinMortada: #حسين_مرتضى #هولندا

السلطات العولندية : طائرة متجهة إلى فرنسا تضطر للهبوط في مطار أمستردام بعد تلقي تهديد عبر تويتر*


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A big part of what generated ISIS and is continuing to fuel ISIS is regional issues and divides.  Any solution has to be led by the regional powers - and supported by outside powers.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Spin for who?
Terrorists?  No one is spinning for terrorists.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 14, 2015)

How?  By returning billions to Iran, one of the biggest supporters of terror out there?





ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > War, unfortunately, can only contain it.  No war?  It spreads like wild fire.
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You are correct

It is much, much more complex than going in to Syria and kicking some ISIS ass

There are multiple factions in Syria and a dictator who is just as bad
It is a case of choosing your poison


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Terrorists?  No one is spinning for terrorists.


Those who, when confronted of the evils of Jihadism:

Deflect to events like the Crusades
Deflect to (and equate Jihadism with) "the American Taliban"
Deflect to (and attack) "stupid, trailer park Christians"
And plenty more.  And you can find all that right on this board every single day, whether there is a terrorist attack or not.

Maybe you're just not paying attention.
.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




sad to say but, it is better to round up too in a net and release them later than have dangerous terrorist slip away.

we are not dealing with bigotry but fear and survival against a terror group with no boundaries and corrupted religious fanaticism death cult 

so they start with all muslims and release those not involved after interviewing them.

France is at war against an enemy that has infiltrated their country and europe.

These are not soldiers in uniform but agents that blend in.  They can be anywhere and slip across borders.

This is not a fair fight and France can't required to use some UN book.  Martial laws lets th military rule the streets, to enter without warrant and go where every they need to without asking permission and show due cause.

This is not a criminal but an underground army that attacked France.  This is not the time to play nice.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




the attacks in paris is so far beyond some regional dispute way over there.

Sitting down with tribal chiefs is not going to stop europe being attacked from within or without.

putting a bandaid on a little toe is not going to save the patient


----------



## LastProphet (Nov 14, 2015)

LastProphet said:


> *The illuminati response to any hostage crisis is to attack as soon as possible.*


That also answers this:
Bataclan: Officially at this point "around 100" dead, a few escaped through the windows and by hiding "piled up" in a room.
15 hours after the assault to "rescue" the hostages, *WHY* didn't we hear one single witness among the 1,300+ who survived after being two hours inside the Bataclan in eye contact with the attackers?


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Train derailed in France...........................................

but lot related to Paris


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Drive genocide?  How so?  Explain.  Everything I stated above is the truth.  What part is not truth?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

depotoo said:


> How?  By returning billions to Iran, one of the biggest supporters of terror out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what you're talking about.  No where did I mention Iran.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What do you suggest we do?  Nothing?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I think we are talking about two different things.  You're referring to Jewish immigration to Palestine and building the nation of Israel.  I was talking about Jewish refugees fleeing WW2 and, prior to that the huge influx of eastern European and Russian Jews and the reluctance of the US to take them in.  The same sort of reluctance Muslims are meeting with, and prior to that Chinese and Japanese.  In the case of the Jews they were linked with the anarchist movements a very real terrorist threat at the time and provoked the same outrage, xenophobia and hate.

In the end, we forget the anarchists, bombers and 'lone wolves'. But the hysteria they provoke stays with us | Jeff Sparrow
Anarchism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.economist.com/node/4293225

The stage is the same, the script is the same, the players change.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

So, Coyote 's solution is to just ignore the MANY who are recruited and controlled by ISIS and other Islamic factions, keep allowing immigrants from that part of the world to enter our country and put our citizens at risk because . . . . ???  Why?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Not at all.  What I don't suggest is a repeat of the Japanese Internment ... or worse.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, Coyote 's solution is to just ignore the MANY who are recruited and controlled by ISIS and other Islamic factions, keep allowing immigrants from that part of the world to enter our country and put our citizens at risk because . . . . ???  Why?



Excuse me?  Where have I said that or did you pull it out of your ass?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Davros said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



If my loved one was a victim, I would hope that I would have the courage not to tar an entire group with the actions of it's extremists.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Irony much?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And where did I suggest this?  I said we should allow no further immigrants into the country, especially those "asylum seekers" from Syria.  I mentioned nothing about imprisoning people who have done nothing wrong.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




if it is genocide of terrorists


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, Coyote 's solution is to just ignore the MANY who are recruited and controlled by ISIS and other Islamic factions, keep allowing immigrants from that part of the world to enter our country and put our citizens at risk because . . . . ???  Why?
> ...



Well, what is your problem with my posts about immigration?  And, if you oppose it, then why?  Instead of just accusing a person of promoting genocide, try making a logical argument.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Davros said:
> ...



Well, the problem is, we don't know who is who.  Why put Americans in danger needlessly?  We are our government's first and foremost responsibility.  THOSE people who like to migrate here are not citizens.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, it's not - but outside powers can not fix the problem without a leading role from the ME states because their religious and ethnic conflicts, and political maneuverings are part of the problem.  If they can't come together on a strategy what can we effectively do that won't keep it from regrowing again and again?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Oh, cut the shit, drama queen.  I haven't been the one who has been talking about nuking them, etc.  Fuck off.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like the one you just made?

When someone actively argues for genocide it's pretty hard to pretend it's anything but genocide.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Don't you fucking get it yet?  They are NEVER going to agree.  They have been fighting forever.  Now, they have just carried that over to us and other western countries.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We can do a pretty decent job of vetting them.  We brought in Vietnamese refugees after the war after all.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 14, 2015)

Well, Europe... have you had enough, yet?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Please quote any posts of mine that promote genocide, liar.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



So what is your solution then?


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





L.K.Eder said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








I am very serious and the only asshole in this discussion is the one winking back at you in the mirror.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Stop allowing immigrants and attack the source of the terrorist funding, especially ISIS.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We made a mess of Iraq, we owe it to help refugees since we played a part in creating the situation.  We are already attacking the source of their funding.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

You have to follow the money.  Without money, they aren't much of a threat.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Nope, I don't owe them anything and neither does any other American citizen.  Our lives and the lives of our loved ones should never be put in danger because of your false sense of "obligation."


----------



## Meathead (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sorry kid. Iraq was already a mess.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...




Germany started WWI and unfortunately germans has infiltrated the US.  A ship of germans, even though jews, was a danger.

US was not at that time prepared to take in the refugees, or deal with more anti-semitism because of their presence.  War was the priority facing the US.

In hind sight it was wrong to turn them away, but at the time it made sense to the US.  It was a time of running rounding up germans and interning them, also japanese.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You have to follow the money.  Without money, they aren't much of a threat.



I'm not so sure.  ISIS is very sophisticated.  They have members who were former Sadamm secret police and intelligence officers.  They can effectively terrorize and take over a town with a very small number of people because they know how to manipulate.  They are skilled at recruiting because they know how to target young, impressionable and vulnerable people, they are sophisticated in the use of mass media and propaganda.  They kill anyone who tries to leave and make examples of them.  Their "funding" runs the gamut of piracy, taxation, etc.  Difficult to stop but I do agree it needs to be targeted as part of the process.  The ME states have to be involved though.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We are attacking the source of their funding?  Do you have a link to that?  I don't know how effective drone strikes are at interfering with the transfer of laundered money in Turkey, etc.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Which is why there have been so many attacks from within.........

great job vetting, 

NOT


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You have to follow the money.  Without money, they aren't much of a threat.
> ...



They couldn't do shit or recruit anyone without money.  They couldn't send them anywhere, they couldn't house or feed them.  Reportedly, it is very expensive to do what they are doing, and they are well funded.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



It was a policy created out of fear and it was horrible - the internment of the Japanese.  I don't think they found any or very little evidence of Japanese spies amongst Japanese Americans.  Certainly not enough to support the actions.  We should never complacently condone it or it will happen again and again.  Same with taking in refugees.  We can't take them all, but we can certainly take more.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How many attacks from within?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Not good enough, that's for sure.  There is no really logical reason why we should feel pressured to accept anyone who doesn't come here on a work visa.  People seem to think our resources and money are infinite.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



you are beyond help if you seriously think that there is only one asshole on these threads.

those assholes aren't not assholes only because you asshole agree with them.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't think we're a zero-sum nation.  People who come here as refugees or immigrants want to work and typically do very well.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Muslim Terrorists Caught Crossing US Border

we have to protect all our borders.  We have to be careful of who comes in.

2!st C, this not the early with C. and more

we can't afford your poor and hungry any more

we don't want your terrorist and criminal


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Not someone who comes here with no skills, and there really aren't all that many good jobs (or good paying ones) to go around.  How else would you explain the amount of people collecting welfare?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

If we don't have enough jobs or resources for our OWN people, why take on more?  Sorry, I don't feel obligated to drain ourselves.


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...









No, you need to educate yourself, you called me an asshole.  I said the only asshole in the discussion between you and I was YOU.  I know far more about the subject than you ever will and my response to RW was absolutely correct, the only people who were posting with glee were well known progressives.  I deleted dozens of off topic trolls from your progressive pals yesterday so you have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Iraqis made a mess in Iraq and we were part of a larger groups trying help them establish a government without Saddam and claims back their country.


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...









The vetting process being used is very poor.  After the expense of how many tens of millions of dollars the Obama admin had managed to vett 50 Syrians and within days they were all gone.  There are reports of trainees attacking the trainers all of the time.  Just last week there was another one of those attacks.  Iraq was a disaster because the politicians can't think beyond their noses and want a "fast" solution.  There's no such thing.  Islamic terrorists are stuck back in the 600's developmentally wise and until there is a Reformation of Islam there will ALWAYS be a violent core that demands a war waged on the infidel.

Any true solution will take one of two approaches, a quick one where hundreds of millions of innocent moderate Muslims are killed to get the bad ones....and there will still be bad ones...  Or a generational attack that separates the good from the bad and slowly breeds the bad ones out of existence.  The problem with the second approach is it requires serious backing and politicians who have IQ's greater than room temperature.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Putting the lack of hospitality to the ship of German jews in context.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



and far too many are draining our welfare system dry or involved in crime


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I don't know where she gets that crazy idea.  I haven't seen anyone suggest such a thing.    I certainly said nothing about imprisoning innocent people or genocide.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How many?  How much is real and how much is anti-immigrant propoganda?  We're not like Europe - we don't have the hugely lucrative welfare system that they do that might attract immigrants.  People that come here often come here to work and make a better life for themselves.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Then they can come on a work visa.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The US made a mess by naively thinking they could topple a dictator that held a very ethnically divided country together and instantly create a democratic state without the least understanding of the cultures and history of that state.  That was what led to the mess Iraq is in now.  You can not impose democracy from the outside and democracy won't work without some basic institutions already in place - an independent judiciary, a system for handling corruption and a culture that will support that, protection for minorities, etc.  You can blame the Iraqi's but that is overlooking are role in setting the stage.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think it was more because, as usual, they could not agree on ANYTHING and could not control themselves and stop with their constant fighting.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Maybe.

There are downsides though to work visas and you can see that in Europe.  You get a large number of immigrants who come just to work.  They don't assimilate, they have no vested interest in their host country, the country doesn't really want them so they are marginalized and often, they are seperated from their families.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the conversation in this post??


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hundreds of thousands if not millions are actively at war with us.

We cannot just invite them in for tea and crumpets then let them stay


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So there is really no benefit to America or Americans.  Once upon a time it was feasible for our country to take in a lot of immigrants.  Those times are LONG gone.  We have over 320 million people in this country now!  Simply because some of you feel some sense of obligation to immigrants is not a reason for our government to agree to potentially put us in danger when accepting immigrants who are seeking asylum, a good portion of which are young men from Islamic countries.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 14, 2015)

Davros said:


> When you equate all Muslims to ISIS, ISIS wins.


Good luck.  Trying to infuse rational, honest fact into an exchange (I won't call it a discussion) such as this, is like trying to stop a volcano from erupting.
I do understand that most of it (postings) are pretty much an emotional release so in reality better here than on the streets where innocents would most likely suffer.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Iraq was an artificial nation, who's borders were defined by foreign powers.  It forced together groups that have more loyalty to their ethnic, tribal or religious identity than to any sense of a nation.  The only thing holding it together was a strongman dictator.  When you remove him - what do you have?  It was total ignorance from start to finish.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You talking about the internment of the Japanese and accusing people of provoking genocide?  What does THAT have to do with anything, when nobody mentioned any such thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



It's so stupid!  Death to America.  Oh, come on in guys!  Let's be friends!  Derrrr.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Not in that post I wasn't - you're combining two seperate discussions.  One poster here was specifically calling for genocide - in a different conversation.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The guy that was removed was a complete psychopath though.  Many Iraqis were relieved when he was gone.  They hated him, obviously.  The problem is that they can't get their shit together because they are stuck with their primitive religious belief system.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's not just a "primative religious belief system" it's divisions that go further from that and a culture that has none of the institutions necessary for a functioning democracy.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Meanwhile, their dictators are taking a shit on golden toilet seats.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




yep. beyond help. and full of shit. i was in these threads from the beginning and i saw who posted what and when. and i know who are my pals and who are not. sit down and reflect on your partisan bullshit.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




To cousins in France on work visas and they have very much assimilated.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Failed States in the ME:  Iraq, Libya, Syria.

Is it worth it to topple dictators in that region?  Are people better off there?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 14, 2015)

While I'm an American, if I were from the ME and the US Gov. decided they needed to hold me for questioning, I would not be 'offended' because I can understand the situation.  Much the same as my grandparents were held for questioning as they were fleeing Nazi Germany - they did not question the procedure, they understood the concern.  While I value my freedoms, and it would be a hassle, I would understand it.  Much as I understand a police officer pulling me over for not having my license plate lit up or some other bullshit reason to check me out.  

Would such a thing be "giving up my freedoms"?  Perhaps, but I don't really see it that way, I guess I [would] see it as part of being "a good/supportive person" in this current society and times.  Certainly if Norway flew off the handle and started blowing up US cities, I would understand being taken aside so they could question me - and I might even be in a bit of a pickle as I have oft spoken of leaving the US... coincidently a small island community in France was one of my possible destinations


----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

L.K.Eder said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...








Ummm, no you weren't.  It doesn't matter though, you're a well known troll so have fun under your bridge.  And as usual, like all trolls you ignore the post I made that deals with these issues and instead launch another personal attack.  Like the good little troll you are (patting you on the head now) so you can run along now little troll....  That's a good boy...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Vetting them................LOL..................Yeah we have their records to show they are the good ones..........

What an idiot.............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Nov 14, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...









Saddam was murdering at least 35,000 people a year in his little hell hole.  Assad the same as a percentage.  Dictators murder people it's what they do.   Islam supports dictators through its medieval view of the world where a strong ruler is desired.  So long as they pay the proper respect to the Imams they can get away with murder.  It's no different from Catholicism and the other religions of the world.  There are always bad eggs in high places and there will always be.

Further to take the minds of their people off of the misery that is their lives the rulers of those countries pay to have terrorist attacks launched against their perceived enemies.  If they can make it a religious war so much the better.  We ARE in a new World War whether the progressives wish to acknowledge that fact or not, it IS a fact.  The Islamic rulers have figured out that now they have a bunch of extra people to use up and the Western nations are soft and led by imbeciles.  It is their best chance in centuries.


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>




Now the jihadist are the crusaders fighting to free the world from kafir


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The video is what needs to be done...............it is time to go Full Templar on their asses.........


----------



## aris2chat (Nov 14, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



mass executions of prisoners and killing of religious pilgrims and minorities......... in the name if religion.

Sound a lot like ISIS


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Sarcasm goes right over your head...................The attacks have ignited a new fire.............We will see where it leads..........

Europe will pay a price for allowing so many in and failing to act to secure their borders...........and to allow this Caliphate to grow.............

The Caliphate is across the whole region now...........as it hits Europe they eventually will react and react with bombs and bullets.............

The head of the Caliphate is supposedly in Syria..................Eye for an eye..........


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



^rates not even as a pathetic attempt at a comeback.

nice lying though.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 14, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You rang?


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2015)

The Sydney Opera House was among a range of landmarks to light up in the colors blue, white and red as Australians showed their support for Parisians rocked by terror attacks.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 14, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > If there was such a thing as moderate Muslims, than logic would dictate, that an attack of this size involving so many attackers, would have come to the attention of some 'moderates', in the planning stage.
> ...


BS


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 14, 2015)

skye said:


> The Sydney Opera House was among a range of landmarks to light up in the colors blue, white and red as Australians showed their support for Parisians rocked by terror attacks.



Nice of them.

However, I don't remember Aussies lighting Opera in Kenyan flag colors when Islamist killed 148 back in April.


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Political Junky (Nov 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> If we don't have enough jobs or resources for our OWN people, why take on more?  Sorry, I don't feel obligated to drain ourselves.


Someone is hiring undocumented .. mostly those who pretend to try to stop them from coming.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Netanyahu thinks it's a great plan. Time to read up on project CLEAN BREAK


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 16, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If we don't have enough jobs or resources for our OWN people, why take on more?  Sorry, I don't feel obligated to drain ourselves.
> ...



Has to be conservatives. Liberals don't have any of their own money to hire anyone.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If we don't have enough jobs or resources for our OWN people, why take on more?  Sorry, I don't feel obligated to drain ourselves.
> ...



What does that have to do with us accepting immigrants?  We have plenty of Americans who are out of work, and we don't have 320 million jobs to give to everyone as it is.  Why would we take even MORE people?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Nov 17, 2015)

has Ed Schultz blamed the attacks on "Lack Of GOP Funding" yet?


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2015)

*Anti-Israel Motive Behind Paris Theater Attack* @ Sickening Reason Jihadists Picked That Paris Theater Comes Out... the Media Will NEVER Report This



*400K UK Citizens Protest Radical Islam* @ REVOLT: 400,000 UK Citizens Just Took a Huge Stand Against Radical Islam... Muslims Are NOT Happy



*Obama Angry Because GOP Figures Angry Over the Paris Attack* @ Here's the Part of the Paris Attack That Enraged Obama... This Will Make You Physically Ill and mores o than the attack itself.



“*Islam is not a religion of peace,” says Franklin Graham* @ Franklin Graham Just Responded To Paris Attacks With 6 Words No One Else Would Dare Say



*The Paris Attacks: Now What?* @ The Paris Attacks: Now What?



An excellent question. It's going to be interesting – and frightening – to watch a bunch of old men sitting in their warm, secure lairs deciding the fates of millions; especially those men and women they will throw into the trenches.



And, the real question is – what can be done to obliterate or just stop a will-o-the-wisp group that can just about strike anywhere and any time? Must we constantly live in fear that Paris can happen here, in our neighborhood?



*Amanpour Gives Obama's ISIS Comments a Beatdown* @ Hang On to Your Hats, CNN's Amanpour Just Gave Obama's ISIS Comments a Surprising Verbal Beatdown You've got to be kidding me! She's so progressive she should be a Clinton campaign advisor.



*Where are the guns in France coming from? *@ Where are the guns in France coming from? goes to show just how effective “stringent control control laws” are.



*How not to overreact to ISIS* @ How not to overreact to ISIS Makes a whole lot of sense. We must cool our first reactions and think things out. Will our pols do so? Or will they pander to those they think can keep them in office?



Paris Overshadows Other Big Attack @ Lebanon suffered its biggest terrorist assault in years only a day before the Paris attacks - Business Insider 43 killed and 239 injured in Beirut, Lebanon



*What ISIS Really Wants*



To cleanse the world of unbelievers.



Succinct and to the point. Even though Obozo and his sycophants want to call them a small group of radicals and omit the word Islam, everything they do is based upon the concepts outlined in the Koran. Read more @ What ISIS Really Wants


----------



## LastProphet (Nov 26, 2015)

LastProphet said:


> *From staged 444 days to real 16 hours *


Disregard this line in post: "First REAL attack in Europe...". Revised text:

*Paris Bataclan hoax for dummies*
Same as in the Oslo hoax, illuminati went as far as to use a "nightmare scenario" to stage a fake blood act.
Norway, Oslo Utoya 2011: script has one single shooter able to kill almost 100 people, although this exposes the consequences of the "citizens disarmed" agenda.
Paris, Bataclan 2015: script has 100 killed in a hostage crisis, although this  exposes the illuminati tactic of ordering an assault as soon as possible, with total disregard for the lives of the hostages.

Unlike the Bataclan theater in Paris (ZERO not 100 hostages dead), the Mali hotel attack was REAL:
*Not only 19 but over 70 hostages DEAD at Radisson Bamako.*
Nov 2015:  One week after the fake blood at Paris centered around the staged Bataclan attack, the second real massive hostage crisis since WW3 started, 2011 in Syria. First one was in an Algeria refinery, 2013.

*World War III - taking hostages*
Taking family members of freedom fighters as hostages is a tactic massively used by the illuminazi puppet governments of Syria and in Iraq and Afghanistan also by NATO.
One of the goals is to have them depose their weapons.

*Paris Bataclan concert hall: another fake blood act.*
The BIGGER the lie the more people will believe it.
Supposedly 1519 people taken hostages, 200 managed to escape what gives 1,300 at the hands of the attackers during 4 hours.
But  the BIG LIE technique also implies that the BIGGER the lie the easier it is to expose it.
That's why
- not even ONE out of these supposed 1,300 hostages was interviewed to tell us what supposedly happened inside the Bataclan.
- not even ONE journalist tried to explain why didn't the  attackers kill hundreds of hostages. 

*What first exposed the "Bataclan hostage crisis"*
The script had "suicide bombers detonating near the stadium" and "terrorists shooting randomly at people in two terrasses" together with the "hostage crisis" at the Bataclan theater.
This contradicts the logic of taking hostages: their life is the most important capital.
The fact that the script's timeline had the two illogical acts BEFORE the Bataclan act excludes the possiblity that they were added by the illuminati to discredit a real hostage crisis.

_*Notes*_
Grotesque mockery of the fake terrasse attacks
CCTV Footage At Cafe
"Terrorist" Sparing Customers Lives, Glass Splitter added with computer graphics

Grotesque mockery of the fake Bataclan hostage crisis
Suggesting 1519 people (the number of thise supposedly attending the fake concert)
All those people to face the camera at the same time like they are all posing for the same picture.
HAUNTING PICTURE OF CROWD @ CONCERT SECONDS BEFORE RAMPAGE
Crowd pictured moments before slaughter at Eagles Of Death Metal gig
One of the actors of "Eagles of Death Metal" says during this interview for Vice, that "people were playing dead" inside the Bataclan during the attacks. see at 0:35

*BASICS*
The illuminati response to any hostage crisis is to attack as soon as possible.
One of the agendas of the Bataclan Paris act was as a pre-emptive move to a real hostage crisis, to have the audience accept solving the problem by an imediate attack or in other words the killing of scores of hostages.

Ayatollah Khomeiny arriving from Paris 1979 to become the Supreme Leader of the first Islamic State was played by Sean Connery.
For article from 2013, GOOGLE
Iran to Algeria 2013: 444 days, ALL rescued to 16 hours, nearly ALL DEAD, no TV coverage
Reductionism in End Times - KEY to conspiracies. In fact nothing escapes its Laws.


----------



## Supreme Allied Condista (Nov 27, 2015)

Condi Rice vs ISIS. Condista battleplan, strategy, fan video. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## waltky (Dec 3, 2015)

Explosives could be used to make bomb...

* Terror alert as 1,600 explosives 'used to kill moles' stolen in France sparking bomb fears*
_3 Dec 2015 - The tiny explosive devices are used to kill garden moles but fears are mounting they could be used for something more sinister_


> More than 1,600 tiny explosives used to killing garden moles have been stolen sparking fears they could be used to build a bomb.  Police are investigating the thefts carried at garden centres across central and south-eastern France.  As the footage shows the device involves putting a small explosive into the mole burrow which detonates when the animal comes along, usually killing it instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

